# Let's make a "Firsts-Timers" Master Tip Sheet!



## PrincessTigerLily

I would love to devote a thread to just first-time tips!  I always have coworkers asking me for all my secrets, and I would love to be able to just print up this thread for them instead!  Thanks everyone!

My first tip:  NEVER underestimate the power of a mid-day nap/break!  I ignored this our first couple of trips, and I regret it!  Even if you don't nap, a break from the hectic pace of the parks and an air-conditioned hotel room is well worth it!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Pretty shoes are NOT comfy shoes.  Disney is A LOT of walking.  Start getting in "Disney Shape" now and leave your cute sandals at home


----------



## Tink901

Pack moleskin in case your shoes aren't as comfy as you thought - and i always have a disposable rain coat just in case.


----------



## WDWRocksMySocks

Here are a few of my tips:


Don't forget to pack ponchos - that way, you're not forced to buy one at WDW for an obscene amount of $$.
Rent a fridge and stock it w/ some lunch meats and other snacks. You can then come back to the room to eat lunch or have a snack. This can save you quite a bit of money.
Buy your tickets ahead of time to avoid the crazy lines at the parks.
If you can afford it, buy tickets w/ extra days and get the no expiration date. This way, you can save your unused days for another trip and perhaps save yourself some money if the cost of tickets goes up.



PrincessTigerLily said:


> My first tip:  NEVER underestimate the power of a mid-day nap/break!  I ignored this our first couple of trips, and I regret it!  Even if you don't nap, a break from the hectic pace of the parks and an air-conditioned hotel room is well worth it!



I learned the value of this tip on our last trip. Man, it really does wonders for you -- especially if you plan to take advantage of EMH!


----------



## luvmy3

I just want to thank you for starting this thread. I am a first-timer (Sept 21-27) and I never realized there was so much planning involved. This board is fantastic, and this thread will make it easy to hear more great tips.

Whats moleskin?


----------



## KayLuvsMickey

The tip I pulled off this board a long time ago is one I use over and over again...

Zip Lock bags and Wash rags...pack em' for the parks!

We wet the rags in the bathrooms for the kids to wipe down with.  This helps them cool off and feel refreshed.  Then we toss the wet cloth in the zip lock so it doesn't leave a mess in the daypack!


----------



## dawnedwards

My tip is that if you are planning on eating at any sit down restaurants in Disney book as early as possible (at the 180 day mark if you can)

We didn't do this the first time and had a few dinners at 8:30 at night, which isn't a problem for adults, but can be a nightmare if you have kids.


----------



## Tink901

luvmy3 said:


> I just want to thank you for starting this thread. I am a first-timer (Sept 21-27) and I never realized there was so much planning involved. This board is fantastic, and this thread will make it easy to hear more great tips.
> 
> Whats moleskin?




Moleskin is sold in stores by the shoe insoles, its a soft fabric with adhesive that you can put on your shoes such as on the heel of the shoe if your rubbing helps to prevent blisters.


----------



## harmonium

My tip is to get you fast pass for Soarin' your first priority when you get into Ecpot. Wait too long and they will all be gone. Then you have an hour+ wait in line. No kidding! That line fills up quick!

This year we got to Epcot at opening. Dashed directly (along with a huge crowd) towards Soarin'. Went on and got fast passes as we got off. When we got off the wait was already up to 20min. We ate some breakfast and when we were done the wait was already up to 40min.


----------



## breezy1077

This thread is a great idea - would have saved me a ton of time on my first trip (I'm an ocd planner and spent days/months thinking about what I might need).

Tip: Pack a suitcase with snacks, breakfast items, and favorite foods.  If you're staying on-site food can be expensive (even with the snack options on the ddp).  Having convenient snacks handy can save a fortune and is just that - convenient.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Tray c

Thanks so much for this thread.   We are going for the first time in May and I am also OCD about planning this trip.


----------



## NicoleDisneyFan

We are going for the first time to WDW. Any advice or suggestions will be taken!!! Thanks


----------



## Aliceacc

I started a thread along those lines a while ago: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1715551


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

We like to bring our own breakfast items with, saves us time in the parks if we have already eaten in our room.  We typically pack cereals, and then bring along the cartons of almond milk.  The plus to this is that the vanilla almond milk actually tastes good, and does not need to be refrigerated until it is opened.  So if you are staying in a resort that does not offer a complimentary fridge, you just pop it in your ice bucket once opened and change the ice as needed to keep it cool!

Also, for longer trips (our longest so far was 9 days) an over-the-door hanging shoe organizer is a great tool!  This avoids the over-crowding of the sinktops and everything is easy to find and view.  Plus, it takes up very little space in your suitcases.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

We found it easiest to take gallon ziplock bags and place an entire outfit in each (underwear, socks, clothes, hair accessories, etc.).  I looked a little OCD, but it saved an immeasurable amount of time and frustration.  Each morning I just pulled out a baggie, and we were ready and set to go.


----------



## Stacy's a freak

1.  Learn the general layout of the parks before you go ... or at least review them.  WDW can be overwhelming for newbies and it helps tremendously to know the different "lands" within each park.  

2.  Get a general understanding of the transportation system (i.e., monorail, buses, boats, etc.).  Most of us plan about a week for our WDW vacation and it can take several days to get used to the transportation route/possibilities.

3.  Don't be a commando.  Many of us planners can tend to pack our days by hitting all of the attractions we want to hit at break-neck speed and with little room for error.  If you want to truly enjoy and appreciate WDW, give yourself some breathing room to "take it all in".

4.  With that said, it is a good idea to decide which park(s) you plan to see on which day.  This will help with the next tip.

5.  Definitely make ADRs at soon as you can.  When you have a general plan of which park(s) you will see on any given day, you can plan your sit-down meals (TS) accordingly.  And don't be afraid to make an ADR if you are not completely sure of your plan.  You can always cancel it at a later date.  BUT PLEASE CANCEL if you plan NOT to use an ADR (an important courtesy to others).

Final tip/suggestion: DON'T STRESS once you are there.  Remember that this is vacation!  Don't freak out if your child is tired and needs a nap.  Don't get angry if the person/group in front of you stops in the middle of Main Street, USA and halts your progress.  Don't get mad if you just miss your bus to EPCOT ... there will be another one soon enough.

The last tip is something that I struggle with also - so please don't flame me for it!  I have to keep reminding myself of this all of the time.  But when I truly let myself enjoy WDW and suck up the magic, I am a very happy person


----------



## lippylulu

We are first timers with an 11 year old.  For our MK day we have 5:30 pm reservations at Park 1400 at the Grand Floridian. I thought we would just take Disney transportation straight from the park after being there all day.  Should I move the reservation til later so we can go back to our hotel (Sheraton Vistana Resort) for a few hours to rest?  I do like a nice afternoon nap, even on normal days and don't want to get too cranky to enjoy Cindy and her family at dinner.


----------



## Stacy's a freak

lippylulu said:


> We are first timers with an 11 year old.  For our MK day we have 5:30 pm reservations at Park 1400 at the Grand Floridian. I thought we would just take Disney transportation straight from the park after being there all day.  Should I move the reservation til later so we can go back to our hotel (Sheraton Vistana Resort) for a few hours to rest?  I do like a nice afternoon nap, even on normal days and don't want to get too cranky to enjoy Cindy and her family at dinner.



Just take a spin around the Carousel of Progress a couple of times    But seriously, you know yourself better than any of us do.  With that said, 5:30 is a pretty early reservation and I would think that it would really cut into your park touring if you leave early enough to drive to your hotel, take an hour nap, and drive back.


----------



## Millie12591

PrincessTigerLily said:


> We found it easiest to take gallon ziplock bags and place an entire outfit in each (underwear, socks, clothes, hair accessories, etc.).  I looked a little OCD, but it saved an immeasurable amount of time and frustration.  Each morning I just pulled out a baggie, and we were ready and set to go.



I was glad to hear someone suggest this. I wanted to add to the people out there that may think this is a little ocd, someone posted once on the dis boards that they were glad they did this because the entire suitcase was wet when they finally got the suitcase from WDW express. They were so glad to have all the clothes in the bags otherwise they would have had to late in the night go to dry all the clothes or just have wet clothes the next day. Please, please, please take an entire box of Gallon zip locs, the quick zip kind are good, but not good for packing your liquids in I found out. When I packed my small duffle that had all my bathroom supplies in it I put anything that could leak in these type of zips and something leaked, as something always does, but it leaked all over everything else in my makeup bag that wasn't in a zip loc!  Of course in the middle of the night when I find this out was not such a great way to start off the trip. So use the one's that you actually pinch together for the liquids.

I used the zips for everything, I knew that Fl. was famous for rain, so I took a box of qt. sized bags as well and put my wallet, camera, and anything else that went into my backpack that could get wet that I didn't want wet. I also put my daughters autograph book that I made into a lg. zip loc so it wouldn't get wet, but low and behold we didn't put it into a bag one time and when she went to Ariel's grotto and played in the water and then put on her back pack, her wet clothes soaked through to the book and ruined part of it.  I spent a lot of time on this so it was a heart breaker, oh well.


----------



## Millie12591

If you plan on getting some groceries and don't want to have the extra exspense of a fridge, then bring one of those soft sided coolers. They fold down flat really well to put into your suit case. We have one we bought from Wally World, it's the kind that you pull with a extendable handle. It's not very big, you could carry about two twelve packs of soda in it, just big enough to put a half gallon of milk, some sodas and water bottles. All the resorts have ice machines, so you just roll it down to the ice machines and filler up every morning and in the evening before you go to bed and your good to go! 
WDW only have Coke products so I bought (gardengrocer.com) Mt. Dew for my hubby, some milk, cereal, fruit and a case of water, the kids, hubby and I ate in the room in the morning for breakfast and never had to worry about hot sodas or having to get milk every evening from the shops in the resorts. The parks were hot at the time so having cold waters in the parks were a life saver!


----------



## grumpyvet

For the hotel bathroom.  Small places, multiple bathroom users...believe me, you will be glad to have it.  I take  a Bath and Bodyworks one as they are small!!


----------



## Millie12591

grumpyvet said:


> For the hotel bathroom.  Small places, multiple bathroom users...believe me, you will be glad to have it.  I take  a Bath and Bodyworks one as they are small!!



Grumpyvet~
    Would you please elaborate on what your talking about, please? 
I think I'm just not catching on because I've not heard of this before.  Sorry to be so dense. LOL


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

These are REALLY great tips!  Keep them coming!

For those with babies and toddlers: Each park has a baby care center, USE THEM!  We didn't use them until this past trip (for our 2 yr old), and it is such a nice break!  Cool and A/C, plenty of space for changing diapers with large changing tables, plus a microwave to warm food and bottles.  There is also a nursing moms room, plus a couple sets of child-sized tables and chairs for the kids to kick back and watch a Disney cartoon while the little one is being cared for.  Really wish we had found these sooner!


----------



## Jana49

Be sure to take a surge barto plug up your rechargable camera battery, cell phone, iPod, etc.  We also always take a nightlight for it, too.  

Take a couple of clippy clothespins with you to hold curtains shut at night, or to keep a bag of chips closed once it's been opened. 

I always print up one tip envelope per day for Mousekeeping.  They won't take tip money unless it's marked for them.   

Since we always fly, we ship a box of snacks, ponchos, diapers, wet wipes, etc. via UPS to the hotel ahead of time and they hold it for us. 

Pack one outfit per person in a different family member's suitcase.  Then if someone's luggage gets lost, they'll have at least one other outfit. 

Hmmm... I know I have more, but that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Stacy's a freak

Jana49 said:


> Pack one outfit per person in a different family member's suitcase.  Then if someone's luggage gets lost, they'll have at least one other outfit.



This is such a GREAT tip!  I have always packed a change of clothes in my carryon, but this is brilliant!  And I'm ashamed to say that it's so simple and I never thought of it myself!


----------



## thomasclan85

Our first trip we stayed at All Star Music and rented a rollaway because the beds were just too small for 2 adults. This time we're taking an inflatable twin size mattress to save on the extra cost. You can deflate it if necessary or just leave it propped up against a wall out of the way. My daughter likes to sleep on it whenever her cousins sleep over (won't sleep in her own bed when they're here). She has scoliosis and never complains about her back bothering her at all. Just make sure to inflate it enough so it doesn't sag.


----------



## LuvindisCruiser

This is all great advice for a first timer ! 
My friend "1sttimewdwfamily5" would love this "thread".
 Here's a shout out to her  
(maybe, she'll read this, and actually submit her first post)


----------



## amo

ALWAYS pack early and leave suitcases open till last minute.  Don't forget to pack medicines just in case of cuts/sunburns ect...oh yeah, pack double outfits a day for kids unless you plan on doing laundry. (They will get dirty in half a day!)


----------



## Liljam

Question - is it "ok" to use Disney transportation to go to other parks and hotels if you're not staying on site?  I thought Disney buses and such were for on site patrons only?  - This answer could help first time visitors.

My advice, go slow, take time to breathe it all in, don't skip lines, watch the ankles of those in front of you when pushing a stroller, use ziplock bags for everything and anything, I echo getting a fastpass for Soarin' ASAP because the line is insane, park food can be so expensive - Ive read great tips on here for saving money like sharing a meal at a counter service, take advantage of EMH if on site - we went to the evening EMH at MK and rode everything we could while people were watching Wishes and Spectromagic (we had park hopped to see them on a different night already.)  And most definitely, get familiar with the park maps ahead of time if possible - we mark down on our maps everything that is must see and then what we want to try to fit in.  It helps because then we don't feel so let down if we miss something.


----------



## harmonium

If you are planning on ANY character meals you need to reserve your seats MONTHS before you go. There is a ton of magic at WDW, but without ressies you will be eating on a bench or in some other "character-less" dining establishment. 


(AllEars.net)
WHERE ARE THE CHARACTERS? 
Children (and adults!) love dining with the Disney characters. We highly recommend Advance Reservations for character meals to avoid disappointment. To find out where Mickey makes an appearance, and where the rest of your favorite characters are, refer to these pages: 

Character Meals: http://www.allears.net/din/cb.htm
Character Dining Locations: http://www.allears.net/din/cbchar.htm


----------



## Hunny

I bring a "carry-on" full of snacks with us. Everyday take a few snacks out put it in the backpack and go. By the time your trip ends your bag will be empty, which you can now fill with souviners and you will know will fit in your car on the way home!
Always leave space in your vehicle just for souvieners. Our first trip we packed the car to the gills and didn't think about extra room.
And it's little items i tend to forget, Q-tips, cotton balls, medicine...
And for women, chart your "visitor" and plan accordingly!!!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

If taking a plane to WDW, don't forget to pack the following in you carry-on in cased you and your luggage are temporarily separated:

1. Complete change of clothes for everyone.

2. Medications you need daily.  Don't forget to bring it in your original packaging complete with the MD order on it from the pharmacy.

3. Bathing suits.  We like to take a swim at the resort, and it can take a while for Magical Express to get your luggage to your room.

4. List of your reservation number and your ADRs, Magical Express vouchers.

5. Sunglasses!  

6. Snacks of course!

7. Your park day bag as another carry-on, all packed up.  Don't forget the sunscreen - but be sure you get a small sample size bottle so you don't go over the airline guidelines for liquids/gels.  I find these in sports equipment stores.  You can pack the big sunscreen bottle in your checked luggage.  If you plan to go into the parks the day of your arrival, don't forget your autograph book and fat pen!


----------



## vikingsfankt

Thanks for all the tips, looking forward to our first trip


----------



## beachcomber701

My most important tip for first-timers is:

Be at the park when it first opens!  You can get so much more done in less time first thing in the morning.


----------



## 1sttimewdwfamily5

Hi luvindiscruiser, I got your message, thanks for the shout out.  Yeah, this is all great advice for the newbie, that I am.


----------



## drcbpearce

This is great!  We're going for the first time in May and are really jazzed!  I love all the tips!


----------



## DisneyMagick2008

I definitely agree that getting acquainted with the parks before you go is one of the most vital things you can do. The Unofficial Guide or Birnbaum's Guide to Disney World are good resources that you can get to help learn the lay of the land, where all of the attractions and restaurants are. You can waste a lot of time constantly trying to orient yourself once you are there and this can cut in to how many things you are able to do, especially at peak time.

Deb's unofficial WDW site (allears.net) has pretty up to date menus posted that can help you decide what restaurants you want to eat at.

Getting there early before the crowds hit can definitely help you knock out more than you would if you arrived later.

My tip: bring some small bottles of antimicrobial hand gel with you to use after you touch things like doorknobs, handrails, etc... If someone is sick and touches stuff before you, it can get you sick and the last thing you want while your at WDW is the Flu. This happened to me one year and it wasn't fun.


----------



## Happyathome

PrincessTigerLily said:


> We found it easiest to take gallon ziplock bags and place an entire outfit in each (underwear, socks, clothes, hair accessories, etc.).  I looked a little OCD, but it saved an immeasurable amount of time and frustration.  Each morning I just pulled out a baggie, and we were ready and set to go.



Adding my  to this idea!  We do this when we go camping also, and it's a HUGE time saver!  (Plus, it avoids the "what to wear" discussions in the mornings!!)


----------



## stahshee

my tip is  buy the go packs for snacks .. They are located in Walmart by the cashier. They are 1$ . They have cheese nips, oreos, chips ahoy.. They are in a reuseable container. I bring them to the parks. They travel well in the plane


----------



## LuvindisCruiser

1sttimewdwfamily5 said:


> Hi luvindiscruiser, I got your message, thanks for the shout out.  Yeah, this is all great advice for the newbie, that I am.



 Whoo-hoo, you did it !  
Now start posting all those questions, and have a great trip !


----------



## 1sttimewdwfamily5

Does anyone have a 14 yr old boy who says he only wants to wear jean pants to the world now in may when we go for our 1st time.  I have been telling him how hot he will be.  Any suggestions to convince him to wear shorts on vacation.  He doesn't wear shorts normally anymore, so sad, he is such a teenage boy.   [/B]

Me DH DS DS DD


----------



## Aliceacc

What does he wear for gym class? Bring whatever it is along, and give him the option. If he insists on denim, let him do what he wants. Worst case scenario, he decides when he gets there and buys a pair of shorts in the park.


----------



## Omma

1sttimewdwfamily5 said:


> Does anyone have a 14 yr old boy who says he only wants to wear jean pants to the world now in may when we go for our 1st time.  I have been telling him how hot he will be.  Any suggestions to convince him to wear shorts on vacation.  He doesn't wear shorts normally anymore, so sad, he is such a teenage boy.   [/B]
> 
> Me DH DS DS DD



Jean shorts??  My dh is insisting he will be fine in his hiking boots.   Yeah, um, hiding a pair of Crocs in my suitcase for the poor misguided soul.


----------



## Liljam

As someone who prefers jeans and dresses to capris or shorts, I can say that even i n warm 90 degree weather I am comfy in jeans and a tank top.  Your son may be accustomed to how he feels in jeans and the heat won't bother him.  I wore shorts a few times last year and when I looked back at the photos, I opted to go with jeans and dresses again this year for my WDW attire.  But I'm also comfy walking in my Roxy flip flops ALL day and night!  

Rule of thumb for us is to dress however we dress for the same weather in our home town!


----------



## sajilunni

Awesome thread! And thank you to Alice who gave up all of her tips too on a separate thread!

I haven't been to WDW yet, but we take a few vacations every year and I've found that the best tip is to keep a packing list on your computer permanently.  It has the essentials for every tip and I just modify it for the specific type of vacation we're taking each time.  Whenever I remember something else I need to bring, I just go to my computer and add it (I email it to myself as an attachment so I can see it on other computers as well).  I print it up the night before and start crossing off things that we definitely packed. I get a huge sense of satisfaction when every single thing is crossed off.

I always pack a lightweight nylon laundry bag as well.  It's great to separate our clean from our dirty clothes in the suitcase when we're going back home.

We always had trouble with the logistics of packing our toiletries bag and taking showers before we leave and needing things from the toiletry bag.  I finally bit the bullet and bought doubles of everything.  I keep them permanently in our toiletry bag, so we don't even need to pack stuff from our bathroom.

I've always had print outs for all the confirmation numbers associated with our trips that I hand to the clerk, but someone here suggested downloading it on to a PDA.  I'm not sure if my husband will be bringing his, but I'm at least going to put them on colored index cards to make it less bulky.

That's all I can think of right now.
Jil


----------



## SGMCO

1sttimewdwfamily5 said:


> Does anyone have a 14 yr old boy who says he only wants to wear jean pants to the world now in may when we go for our 1st time.  I have been telling him how hot he will be.  Any suggestions to convince him to wear shorts on vacation.  He doesn't wear shorts normally anymore, so sad, he is such a teenage boy.   [/B]
> 
> Me DH DS DS DD



I have a 12 year old and I buy the Sport Styled DUO DRY Water wicking
shorts. He doesn't mind wearing these, they are very cool --in both ways!!
I buy them at Target--they are putting them out now--bring him with you and see if he would pick out a few that he likes.
I would pack some extra shorts in another bag and allow him
to go to the park one day with the Jeans and he will be more than willing
to wear the shorts. I also bring Gold Bond powder for underwear and shoes
to help with heat rash. There are also gels that turn into powder for 
chaffing. We always go in Sept when the Humidity and Heat are at there best. 
We've never had a problem when ever we use the powder and wear
the wicking fabric.


----------



## PADISFAM

sajilunni said:


> Whenever I remember something else I need to bring, I just go to my computer and add it (I email it to myself as an attachment so I can see it on other computers as well).



here is a 'cool' site jott.com & you can 'text' yourself (or others on your list).......the 'cool' part is you speak & it ends up either a text to yourself or the person you 'jotted' & an email to yourself.........very cool....



sajilunni said:


> I've always had print outs for all the confirmation numbers associated with our trips that I hand to the clerk, but someone here suggested downloading it on to a PDA.  I'm not sure if my husband will be bringing his, but I'm at least going to put them on colored index cards to make it less bulky.
> Jil


we saved our confirmation #s to our cell phones


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

How about purchasing a pair of zip-off cargo pants?  You know, the kind with a zipper around the knee, and when it gets too hot you can zip them off into shorts.  You can find them about anywhere: Target, Old Navy, Kohl's, JC Penney's, etc.  Otherwise, pack him shorts anyway, and if he doesn't use them, at least you didn't shell out $50 at Disney for shorts he'll never wear!


----------



## thomasclan85

PADISFAM said:


> here is a 'cool' site jott.com & you can 'text' yourself (or others on your list).......the 'cool' part is you speak & it ends up either a text to yourself or the person you 'jotted' & an email to yourself.........very cool....
> 
> 
> we saved our confirmation #s to our cell phones



Is there a charge for this?


----------



## wendithepooh

I have never been to WDW with my kids,but we went to Disneyland 4 times last year.My favorite tip is from my mom.You can adapt it to whatever you want to use it for.I use it for food money.We put our alloted money for each day in an envelope.(10 days =10 envelopes)At the end of the day,the unused money,gets put in the next days envelope.For example-You have $100 a day for food,you use $80 for lunch,diner,and snacks the first day.That means you have $20 left over.You put that in the next days and now you have $120 for the next day.Sometimes you use all your money but more times than not you have extra.We paid for a Character Breakfast and the blue bayou last trip this way.And it didn't even hurt doing it.You can use it for your kids or your spending money.I also think last trip we came home with $20 and didn't feel like we went without.

I also agree with hand sanitizer.My last trip to DLR I came down with Fifth's disease.It started with a rash and ended with severe arthritis.I was 37 years old getting a kids disease(once you get it you can't get it again).The kids get a rash and a fever and thats about all.I have given birth without drugs twice,but I can tell you that this hurt worse then both put together.I could not even get in and out of Pirates because I hurt soooo bad.I ended up sitting on a bench a lot.My DH and DD11 had to help me get undressed every night.On my way home I stopped at an instacare place because I couldn't get out of the van and I had started to swell.It took the doctors about 4 months to figure it out.I had both my arms in braces,I looked sooo cool.It was awesome.I kept telling DH that I wanted to back to redeem DLR,but he made a rule that we had to go WDW before we could go back to DLR.So guess what I am doing.HA-Ha on him.(He has agreed to go)


----------



## englishrose47

I make up daily index cards with the park I'm going to that day and the rides I want to do and a loose schedule, I put showtimes parades and firework times on it along with ADR ressie # . Then I just take that card with me and I have my game plan for the day!I also take snax each day, good ones include fruit snax, goldfish. I found cookies tend to crumble and make a mess and choc. is OUT!! I too b=pack a change of clothes for my carryon and swimsuits . Also pack clothe sin different suitcases just to be safe. I ship snax to the hotel or pack a suitcase. Buy the rain ponchos at the Dollar Store 2/$1 beats $6 at the park for 1. I also have little camp towels that I bring to the parks for in case !! Also a small umbrella. This can be for rain or sun!!Moleskin is a must and one other thing I learned last time An ace bandage !!


----------



## nooneshome

If you have a fastpass for an attraction that is good from say 10:30 to 11:30, you can usually use it anytime after 10:30.  The CMs usually check to see if you are there after 10:30.

ask to ride in the front car on the monorail
don't miss the candy lady in EPCOT
at some of the counter service restaurants you can order just a hamburger instead of a cheeseburger and fries - ask the CM.
buy the 2 for a dollar ponchos at the dollar store and wear them on Kali River Rapids.  after you are finished give them to another person.
believe in fastpass karma - give away unused fps.
talk to people - most people that go to World are very interesting people.
in DHS be sure to do the drawing part of Disney Animation
HATS & SUNSCREEN!!!!
get to the parks at rope drop and have a plan to ride your must-do big rides and load up on fastpasses.
bring gum and snack food to the parks.
don't forget to try Beverly at the coke place in EPCOT.


----------



## englishrose47

nooneshome said:


> If you have a fastpass for an attraction that is good from say 10:30 to 11:30, you can usually use it anytime after 10:30.  The CMs usually check to see if you are there after 10:30.
> 
> ask to ride in the front car on the monorail
> don't miss the candy lady in EPCOT
> at some of the counter service restaurants you can order just a hamburger instead of a cheeseburger and fries - ask the CM.
> buy the 2 for a dollar ponchos at the dollar store and wear them on Kali River Rapids.  after you are finished give them to another person.
> believe in fastpass karma - give away unused fps.
> talk to people - most people that go to World are very interesting people.
> in DHS be sure to do the drawing part of Disney Animation
> HATS & SUNSCREEN!!!!
> get to the parks at rope drop and have a plan to ride your must-do big rides and load up on fastpasses.
> bring gum and snack food to the parks.
> don't forget to try Beverly at the coke place in EPCOT.



 That's just not right Beverley


----------



## DzCrewOf5

My tip would be if you are going during a month when the weather can turn cool during the day check the weather forecast for the day! On our last trip it turned cool and windy around 4pm while we were in Epcot. I wound up spending $160 on 4 sweatshirts to keep us warm for the remainder of the day. The thing that really hurt was I had bought ds and dd new Disney themed sweat jackets from Wallyworld for around $15 and they were back in the room.


----------



## #17 Cherry Tree Lane

Every time I go on any vacation I always make sure I have a zip lock bag for the remote control in the hotel room and a travel size of Chlorox (or a similar brand) disinfecting wipes.  I don't trust house keepers with my health so I wipe everything I know I'll be touching and drop the remote in the bag.  The remote still works through the bag and I feel safer disinfecting the room myself.


----------



## daisy hughes

I love the tips--I have been a few times and I need these too! One tip that I would love to share is not really a tip, but more of a suggestion. If you are lucky enough to live near other Disney lovers, a fun thing to do is have a Disney Planning Party and get together to share tips and ideas. At our church, we have about 30 couples that go to Disney every year, so we get together and share all of our planning strategies. We also make Disney dishes (we get the recipes from allearsnet) and sample the food from the World. We play games, have trivia questions, and play Disney music in the background. It is a lot of fun and it gets you super excited about your forthcoming trip.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Ooooohh, I LOVE the planning party idea!

Mousekeeping envelopes:  it's easiest to bring pre-filled tip envelopes for the housekeeper, one for each day as your housekeeper can change daily.  I believe you can even print out some cute ones on Mousesavers web site.  They also have one for bell services too.

Flying and need some essentials once you get to Orlando?  Try a grocery delivery service.  We always have a case of water bottles, milk, cereal, fruit, and snacks delivered to our room when we arrive.  There are various services, but we like Garden Grocer.  I have even read that Staples will deliver water as well.


----------



## Redbudlover

One of my favorite tips was to get a pop up hamper to take with us to the resort. Keeps the mess down in the room and you are not ming sweaty smelly clothes with clean ones. When I brought my DS and DDIL and DGD with me I brought two - one for their clothes and one for mine so we didn't have to figure out whose dirty clothes were whose at the end.


----------



## PADISFAM

thomasclan85 said:


> Is there a charge for this?



no charge for the jott- stand text message charges (if you have unlimited then no additional charge @ all)


----------



## louey

*Don't forget to just sit on a bench for 5 minutes at Magic Kingdom and just soak it all in.  Sometimes we try to rush around and when we go in June I am going to be sure that I just chill for a bit and enjoy everything   Then continue to run around!   *


----------



## thomasclan85

PADISFAM said:


> no charge for the jott- stand text message charges (if you have unlimited then no additional charge @ all)



Cool, thanks!


----------



## LuvindisCruiser

daisy hughes said:


> I love the tips--I have been a few times and I need these too! One tip that I would love to share is not really a tip, but more of a suggestion. If you are lucky enough to live near other Disney lovers, a fun thing to do is have a Disney Planning Party and get together to share tips and ideas. At our church, we have about 30 couples that go to Disney every year, so we get together and share all of our planning strategies. We also make Disney dishes (we get the recipes from allearsnet) and sample the food from the World. We play games, have trivia questions, and play Disney music in the background. It is a lot of fun and it gets you super excited about your forthcoming trip.




 Oh, you are so lucky, I want to live by you guys !


----------



## AMaloy314

One thing our family does is save the very last afternoon for souvenir shopping at DTD. That way the kids can look at the stores during the entire vacation, but we don't deal with "I want"s because they know that they can't buy their souvie until the very end of the trip. And we know that what they pick out is their favorite thing of all. 

I do have to say that the most important tip of all that I have read is the afternoon nap/rest one. The other tips are very helpful, but you could do without them and still have a great vacation. Skip the nap tip and it will surely decrease the enjoyment of your trip.


----------



## daisy hughes

LuvindisCruiser said:


> Oh, you are so lucky, I want to live by you guys !



It really is the most fun--other than actually being at Disney. 

You have a standing invitation to any of our parties!


----------



## Taja

Liljam said:


> Question - is it "ok" to use Disney transportation to go to other parks and hotels if you're not staying on site?  I thought Disney buses and such were for on site patrons only?  - This answer could help first time visitors.



It's absolutely fine to use WDW transportation between parks and resorts regardless of where you are staying. They _want_ you to visit other parts of WDW!

Just remember, no buses to/from DTD and the parks and no buses between resorts. Sometimes you need to do a little planning. But isn't that why we're all here? *LOL*


----------



## 1sttimewdwfamily5

Thanks for the tips on my 14 yr old son wanting to wear jeans on our trip to the world now in may when we go.  I think I will just let him.  He is not a complainer or whiner, so if he gets that uncomfortable, we will just have to buy him some shorts or pack some secretly for him.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Like another poster mentioned, it is important to get to the parks early to maximize your touring.  Try to make it at least once early to witness the park opening ceremony at the Magic Kingdom.  It really sets the mood for a day of magic!  It happens approximately 15 minutes before official park opening.


----------



## 1sttimewdwfamily5

OT, I was wandering if anyone has sent snacks or a package ahead of time before they got to their resort and if so, is it expensive?  I don't know yet how much stuff I am considering sending.


----------



## englishrose47

1sttimewdwfamily5 said:


> OT, I was wandering if anyone has sent snacks or a package ahead of time before they got to their resort and if so, is it expensive?  I don't know yet how much stuff I am considering sending.



I sent a big box last year I think it was about$7  by US  mail!!


----------



## Queenie122

Silly question - what number do we call to book the photo shoot? My 30 days is coming up on Saturday


----------



## semo233

englishrose47,
I sent a box a few days ago.  It was about 14" square and weighed about 9 lbs.  I sent it UPS and the total for shipping was $12 and change.  Expected delivery is only 3 days.  
There are a few surprises for my family that I sent in the box, including coffee and cups for our room, quarters and pennies for pressing and a bag of Disney stuff for my daughter.  I feel it was well worth the $12 to keep the surprises.....they are nosy!!
semo233


----------



## gooftroop22

Queenie122 said:


> Silly question - what number do we call to book the photo shoot? My 30 days is coming up on Saturday



What's the photo shoot?  Never heard of this before...can someone help me out please?

Thanks.


----------



## Queenie122

gooftroop22 said:


> What's the photo shoot?  Never heard of this before...can someone help me out please?
> 
> Thanks.



Wow, I am a big idiot. That's what I get for posting at 6am after a sleep study the night before!!

This was supposed to be in another thread!    

The photo shoot I am referring to - for a small fee you can book one of Disney's photographers for a 20-30 minute photo session at the Grand Floridian resort (and someone today mention the Poly in a few weeks!). I *think* it's $50 normally, $25 if you prebuy the Photopass - and if you do the the pics go on your photopass so you can print out the ones you want yourself.. Almost everyone who has done it is happy with the quality of their pics.  

Here's the thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1703832

Sorry everyone!


----------



## 4our3kids

How do grocery delivery services such as gardengrocer.com and wegoshop.com handle the delivery of perishable food products?  Also, is anyone familiar with wegoshop.com.  Their prices seem much more reasonable.  

Also, what size backpack or bag do you carry in to parks?  What about for kids?

Thanks for all the tips!  I never imagined this trip would be so thought consuming!!  I really can't with though!


----------



## Angie_60

Whats moleskin?[/QUOTE]
you get it at Wal-Mart or similar stores in the foot dept.  It will help with blisters on the feet.  Apply it to the shoe or usually I apply a bandaid and wrap it around the bandaid...   This is a must...   no matter how much you have broken in your shoes you may still get a blister.....


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

We use Garden Grocer for each of our trips, and have been very pleased.  They allow you to choose a three-hour window for delivery.  That being said, last trip they came even before the windo.  As I turned on my cellphone from stepping off the plane, I received their mesage that my groceries (perishable, milk, etc.) were stored with bell services.  Bell services has a fridge to accomodate these issues.  I called bell services, and they brought up our groceries to our room.  Everything was cold and fresh.  I know that the moderate and deluxe resorts have fridges and bell services, not so sure about the values.  Anyone know?


----------



## acourtwdw

Tink901 said:


> Moleskin is sold in stores by the shoe insoles, its a soft fabric with adhesive that you can put on your shoes such as on the heel of the shoe if your rubbing helps to prevent blisters.



I always thought that you put the moleskin on you skin! No wonder it didn't work


----------



## englishrose47

acourtwdw said:


> I always thought that you put the moleskin on you skin! No wonder it didn't work



Me too1


----------



## jenbabes

this thread is great for 1st timers thanx for all the gud tips


----------



## belle41379

I like this!  Keep 'em coming!! 

A few to add...

Make sure to take OTC meds for allergies, sinus pressure, cough, etc.  I always like having it just in case.  

I make a small ziploc bag (snack size) that has bandaids, ointment, chewable pepto, chap stick, a few OTC meds (including some of the ones above) and alcohol swabs.  I can't tell you how hand this has come in..and I started doing this BEFORE we had kids!  

If you go when it's hot, hot, hot out, take a travel size of powder with you.  I was amazed the first time I did this.  A quick trip to the bathroom, wash your face off, and powder down your body.  I always left the restroom feeling ready to go again!  Very refreshing.

You can take drink mixes (the kind for bottled water) and have cheep drinks.  I get them at WalMart for $1.

I really recoment bringing a hat.  It keeps the sun out, but what I like it more for is when it is raining.  It keeps my poncho hat on and the rain out of my eyes.

In the fall and winter months, bring a sweat shirt and or pants and put them in a locker if you want.  I tend to get cool after a day in the hot sun.  I'm always glad I've brought one.

Put a name tag/cell # on your camera, or anything else you are taking in a park and don't want to loose.  It could help ensure that your stuff is returned.

I have also taken ziplocs in the parks for left over food from CS meals.  There are some things (like carrots, grapes, etc.) that I could pop in a bag and have later as a snack if I didn't finish it all at the meal.

During the summer, take ponchos with you...even if it doesn't look like rain.  This tip has saved us having to dart into a shop many a time!  
Hope these help!


----------



## arkansas mom

englishrose47 said:


> Me too1



 
_me three_


----------



## arkansas mom

Take some Advil before you go to bed to help relax your muscles after a long day in the parks, and you won't be sore in the morning!


----------



## ChrisMouse

Just have to post about the moleskin thing...

I'm so embarrassed that I did not know this...I actually stuck it on the part of my foot below my toes...wore it all day with  my crocs, and at the end of the day when I tried to remove it, I removed the SKIN!  It was SO AWFUL.

It really makes so much more sense (ok, let's face it I have no common sense) to STICK IT TO THE SHOE.

It's like lightbulbs are going off all over my house!


----------



## Hunny

ChrisMouse said:


> Just have to post about the moleskin thing...
> 
> I'm so embarrassed that I did not know this...I actually stuck it on the part of my foot below my toes...wore it all day with  my crocs, and at the end of the day when I tried to remove it, I removed the SKIN!  It was SO AWFUL.
> 
> It really makes so much more sense (ok, let's face it I have no common sense) to STICK IT TO THE SHOE.
> 
> It's like lightbulbs are going off all over my house!



Now that song is in my head...Every light in the house is on....

Another tip, don't know if this was mentioned or not, sorry if it was!
They do check your bags/purses before you get into the park. After the first time  of holding up the line cuz we didn't realize it till we got up there, when we got off the bus my husband opened the bag (backpack) and held it to his side so when we walked up it was already opened and we zipped through! And this backpack has A LOT of compartments too! Help security (and yourself) out, have everything ready!


----------



## mavslab

I'm pretty sure first timers can still get pins that say it's there first visit to the park.  Also if you celebrate a birthday while you are there, you can get a Birthday pin at each park as well as a birthday phone call from Goofy.


----------



## Millie12591

PrincessTigerLily said:


> We use Garden Grocer for each of our trips, and have been very pleased.  They allow you to choose a three-hour window for delivery.  That being said, last trip they came even before the windo.  As I turned on my cellphone from stepping off the plane, I received their mesage that my groceries (perishable, milk, etc.) were stored with bell services.  Bell services has a fridge to accomodate these issues.  I called bell services, and they brought up our groceries to our room.  Everything was cold and fresh.  I know that the moderate and deluxe resorts have fridges and bell services, not so sure about the values.  Anyone know?



We stayed at the Pop last May, I called and talked with someone from GG and asked how they wanted to deliver since we we wouldn't be in until pretty late the night we got there. I knew they would have a pretty hectic day with deliveries and didn't want to add to the confusion at any point nor did I want to have them come all the way out there if our groceries were the only one's being delivered. 
They assured me it wasn't a problem no matter what time they delivered because front desk would make sure they were put into a cold fridge for just such an occasion and that they would be there when we got there. I just said to deliver to their convenience, the gentleman that I was talking to said he would have the last delivery bring out our food.  It worked out great! 

Oh btw, when you get to your resort, especially if it's the Pop, be patient when they go to retrieve what ever it is your asking for behind the desk, it seems like there is something back there that holds them for a very long time before getting back to you. LOL I don't know what it is but I've heard a lot of people say this, and then when you experience it your just shaking your head and laughing remembering how many posts you've heard people make fun of this. Also when your asking for your groceries at the place where they store them, (they send you over here from front desk to where you get the carts for your luggage) they will tell you they can't find it, without doubt, they do this with almost everyone especially for those looking for their fridge for the fridge swaps, but they always find it in the end, so don't worry if they tell you it's not there, trust me people it's almost always there and they always find it.


----------



## 1sttimewdwfamily5

englishrose47 said:


> I sent a big box last year I think it was about$7  by US  mail!!


Wow, It is more reasonable than I expected.  I thought it would be more than$20 something.  Well even if the cost is more than yours, I can handle that.

Thanks


----------



## englishrose47

1sttimewdwfamily5 said:


> Wow, It is more reasonable than I expected.  I thought it would be more than$20 something.  Well even if the cost is more than yours, I can handle that.
> 
> Thanks



I had mainly snax init so bulky but not heavy, also large bottle of sunsreen aqnd my window decoraqtions !!


----------



## Tink901

Queenie122 said:


> Silly question - what number do we call to book the photo shoot? My 30 days is coming up on Saturday




GF photoshoot - 407-824-1700  it is $25 when you prebuy the photopass just remember to bring your receipt with you.


----------



## hearts8701

When Traveling With Teenagers Bring A Cheap Shower Curtain From A Dollar Store That You Can't See Thru And Some Stick Pins To Hang Between Room & Bathrom For Changing 
Copy Your Tickets Back If Purchased In Advance If Lost You Have A Record To Get New Ones


----------



## jkCT

acourtwdw said:


> I always thought that you put the moleskin on you skin! No wonder it didn't work



Actually, it is for putting on your skin...but not for putting directly on blisters or broken skin.  I'm sure putting it on the shoe would cushion a saw spot, but medically moleskin is for people who have impending skin damage/sore spots.  Have used it with clients who are immobile and rub the same place over and over.


----------



## dvc at last !

subscribing


----------



## NorweJenNY

Hunny said:


> They do check your bags/purses before you get into the park. After the first time  of holding up the line cuz we didn't realize it till we got up there, when we got off the bus my husband opened the bag (backpack) and held it to his side so when we walked up it was already opened and we zipped through! And this backpack has A LOT of compartments too! Help security (and yourself) out, have everything ready!



This is handy to be ready, but I've also noticed that security hasn't always checked all the compartments in our bags, does this worry anyone else?


----------



## NorweJenNY

Tips for 1st Time Guests:

1 - *Timing is everything*

Go during a slower season and enjoy lower price accommodations, as well as fewer crowds.  (I wish I took my own advice more often!)  If you're going during 4th of July week, Spring break, or Christmas... don't be surprised if it's busy and crowded - expect long waits.

And when you're at the parks, first thing in the morning - hit a couple of your must-do rides immediately... grab a fast pass for one, go to another that's nearby, and return for your fast pass ride.  Also, take advantage of extra magic hours if you're staying on property because you can go to certain parks on certain days before the parks open to the public or stay later than the general public can stay.

2 - *Be prepared*

Pack various OTC medicines, cleaning wipes, extra empty grocery bags for dirty laundry in your suitcases, ziplock bags for a billion uses, etc.

For each day in the park, check weather reports for temperature - pack a jacket/sweater if it may get chilly by evening, a small towel in a ziplock for dampening to keep yourself cool if it gets too hot, and ALWAYS have a poncho for each family member with you because rain is just a part of FL... afternoon showers are common, even if they are brief.

3 - *Review Disney maps & vacation planning DVD's, website, etc.*

Get a feel for what you & your group would like to do... don't worry about trying to do everything in a day or two - not going to happen.  Get a feel for where everything is and how to get from one place to another.

4 - *Save money on food*

Bring granola bars, cereal, fruit, etc. into your room.  Use it for breakfast or for putting in your backpack for snacks (especially if you have young children... a 10 min wait can seem like eternity for a hungry child's parents).  

The healthiest option anyway is water, so just drink water when you're out.  All the counter service restaurants will give you free ice water.  (Or bring drink mixes if you must have some flavor.)

Don't feel like you have to order every individual in your family a full meal when you're in the parks - sometimes you can order just a sandwich/main entree without the sides to save money and unnecessary calories.  Double burgers are great because they're only a little more than the cost of a single and can be easily shared for a filling meal.  Or share another type of meal!  

Consider having ice cream for lunch.  WHAT?  Come on, who wouldn't love that meal?  (Besides low-carbers like myself.)  It's cheap, yummy, and bound to excite your family!  

When you do go to a table service meal, go at lunch time for cheaper prices and in the late afternoon or late morning for less crowds... Though if you have Disney Dining Plan, I believe one table service credit is the same either for lunch or dinner, so you might be better off just going at dinner time (sometimes bigger portions).

5 - *Kids have needs*

If you go with children, give them a chance to take a break.  They're feet can get tired of walking, they may need more frequent bathroom trips (you may want to keep a pull-up on recently potty-trained children), they may need snacks if they're going through a growth spurt, etc.  Some children need naps (or they'll get cranky in the middle of dinner time making everyone's lives miserable).  Let them take naps in a stroller or take them back to the room mid-day for a nap (that's the busiest & hottest part of the day anyway).  Go back to the parks refreshed and enjoy the nighttime shows without kids who are trying to fall asleep while sitting on Daddy's shoulders.

Listen to your children and don't forget Disney was made for the whole family to have fun.  Do things they'd like too... perhaps to them it's worth it to wait in line 30 min. to meet Mickey or Cinderella.

I could go on and on, but this is at least a start!


----------



## Millie12591

Tink901 said:


> GF photoshoot - 407-824-1700  it is $25 when you prebuy the photopass just remember to bring your receipt with you.



I was curious what this photo shoot at the GF is all about? I keep seeing it on different threads and thought I would finally ask. What is it and how do you go about doing it? Cost and all of the in and outs would be nice too.  
Thank you.


----------



## dananbethany

RELAX!  Years ago I read the best advice I have ever heard:  No matter what, if you forget something, you can always buy it again.  I always said as long as I had my prescription medicine, I'd be fine and then I realized:  There were drugstores down there!  So, while I am careful not to forget anything, if I do, I don't stress.

Besides, it's your vacation.  Don't you have something better to do than to worry?


----------



## JackJenson

One of my favorite tips from my first trip to the world after children was to check out the character breakfast at the Crystal Palace very early in the morning.  You get to go into the park way early, walk almost alone up Main Street to a wonderful breakfast, and then you are already in the park and all the way to the hub before the park even opens.  

You can be first on whatever ride you like best, or wake up Tinkerbell.  Now, I wouldn't incur the cost of the character breakfast just to get into the park early, but if you want to try it anyway, working the timing like this is a really fun thing to do.


----------



## jeffnpa

Being a first timer this post and Board has helped out so much. We began packing yesterday, we have included the zip lock bags, laynards, and a ID card for my DD. I think the most important thing to remember is to have FUN!! life is too short to worry about lines and crowds.


----------



## foxyroxy40

my number one tip is take baby-wipes even if you dont have a baby i dont know how many times i've wiped off a table with them or bench they also work to cool you down but better it's like taking a sponge-bath it cleans off the yuck.and they also help remove stains but usually i bring shout wipes because if their's dirt to be had any where in the parks my girl will find it


----------



## PlanningDisney

subscribing


----------



## toledo13

Great tips!  My biggest is use hand sanitizer!  Often!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pamjb

jkCT said:


> Actually, it is for putting on your skin...but not for putting directly on blisters or broken skin.  I'm sure putting it on the shoe would cushion a saw spot, but medically moleskin is for people who have impending skin damage/sore spots.  Have used it with clients who are immobile and rub the same place over and over.



I have put it on a blister and left it there.  Didn't remove it till it came off.  I was able to wear shoes without any problem.


----------



## KigerKat

Subscribing so I can find this thread when I have more time to review it!!


----------



## peanuttrip

Millie12591 said:


> I was curious what this photo shoot at the GF is all about? I keep seeing it on different threads and thought I would finally ask. What is it and how do you go about doing it? Cost and all of the in and outs would be nice too.
> Thank you.



one of the disney photographers will take pictures of you and your family for 20 minutes.  right now they only do it at GF.  by the end of the month poly will be on board and more to follow.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

TRANSPORTATION TIME!  We've made this mistake a few times!  I have underestimated how long it takes to get to various parks and other resorts for dining reservations.  When the nice lady at Disney Reservations says "I recommend that you alot yourself at least one hour for transportation before your dinner reservation" it would be a good idea to plan on it!  We've made it in less time, but every time we figured it wouldn't take as long as they said, we ended up being late.  It's better to be early rather than late!


----------



## snickerboo

Listen to the advice on this thread and others from your fellow DISers. Honestly, the best advice I got from booking to how to do WDW all came from these boards, not the guide books. There are ways to do Disney and ways NOT to do Disney!

My best piece of advice that I haven't seen yet in perusing this thread: 
the thing you need to bring to WDW most is.........your sense of FUN. You will enjoy WDW so much more if you let yourself be a kid at heart. Ride rides, meet characters, savour the experience! You've planned so long and paid so much, just enjoy it and don't sweat the small stuff. Too many people look for the negative, or they worry they'll look silly, or they think, "I don't like rides". I don't like rides but I found out that Soarin' is the coolest thing I'll ever do, and that Splash Mountain is the most fun 15 minutes I've ever spent in my life!

Oh yeah, I forgot, and be polite! There's nothing worse than somebody being pushy to get their kid first in line or being rude at WDW. And the CMs are definitely nicer to the nice people-I've seen it first hand.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

snickerboo - I second the "being polite" tip!  That one is golden!  Everyone comes to have their "magical dreams come true", and nothing ruins it more than rude and pushy people!


----------



## Maves Wife

my DH and I dont have kids. Lat year he bought me a huge mickey balloon on our last day -  I didnt fancy my chances of fitting it up my jumper to try and smuggle it on to the plane   SO as  we were leaving the park we decided to give the balloon to the first child we seen that didnt already have one and wasnt acting like a brat (!!!!!)  We chose a little girl who was sitting with what appeared to be her mum & gran,  the look on their faces when we walked up and gave them the balloon was fantastic - and it was a great way for us to share a bit of disney magic.  both of us got pleasure out of the balloon and poor mickey didnt get abandoned in our hotel room & pinned by a maid on the day we left


----------



## dylanlogan

I would recommend checking the website of whatever airline you use prior to departure for rules on what you can/cannot carry on. We travel quite a bit and thought we had this squared away but there are a few minor differences beween airlines that can REALLY jack up your packing and make getting through security a NIGHTMARE!!


----------



## 2BoysMom

JackJenson said:


> One of my favorite tips from my first trip to the world after children was to check out the character breakfast at the Crystal Palace very early in the morning.  You get to go into the park way early, walk almost alone up Main Street to a wonderful breakfast, and then you are already in the park and all the way to the hub before the park even opens.
> 
> You can be first on whatever ride you like best, or wake up Tinkerbell.  Now, I wouldn't incur the cost of the character breakfast just to get into the park early, but if you want to try it anyway, working the timing like this is a really fun thing to do.



This is a great idea.  We have also eaten a light breakfast early in our rooms and then had an early LUNCH (11:00) at the Crystal Palace.  Most people don't "think" about lunch til after 12:00.  But the early lunches are less crowded and hectic (meaning more time with the characters), and as you are leaving you can smile, relaxed, as you walk by the later, long lunch lines.   And you are riding rides, while a lot of folks are eating lunch!  `


----------



## Millie12591

2BoysMom said:


> This is a great idea.  We have also eaten a light breakfast early in our rooms and then had an early LUNCH (11:00) at the Crystal Palace.  Most people don't "think" about lunch til after 12:00.  But the early lunches are less crowded and hectic (meaning more time with the characters), and as you are leaving you can smile, relaxed, as you walk by the later, long lunch lines.   And you are riding rides, while a lot of folks are eating lunch!  `



We do the early into the park thing too!  Love having Main St. and the Cindy's Castle all to ourselves.  
Wanted to mention if those of you taking 2BoysMom advice on the early lunch idea (GREAT idea btw) you can have the best of both worlds if you get there around 11:30 or 11:45 because you'll get the last of the breakfast and get the beginnings of lunch! Now that's eatin!


----------



## pegryfun

If on the DDP, share your counter service meals.   My DH and I did this towards the end of our last trip.  Before we dicovered this, I would be so full by the time we had our sit down dinner, I never could finish and wasted most of my meal.  Spread the CS meals and snacks throughout the day.  I hope this doesn't sound crazy, but it worked for us.
Also, like others said, Ziplock bags, Index cards with plans on it.


----------



## summerlandjeff

Our essentials:

1. Pack "personal sized" toiletries (deodorant, toothpaste, sunscreen, disposable razors) to use on the trip. They last about a week and you can simply throw them out before leaving. Remember, all this stuff is very $$$$$ at WDW.

2. Pack a collapsable shoe tree. Never trip over flip-flops on the way to the rest room at 2:00 AM Again!

3. What ever you need, do with less! (like shoes! hope DW isn't reading this )

4.   Organize, organize, organize! "A place for everything, and everything in it's place" is my motto! We always make sure our park passes are in the same place, wallet, purse, glasses.... no scrambling around wasting precious time!

5. Always have an alternate plan! What if it rains? Go to DTD for indoor fun. What if it's unGodly hot? Hit the water parks. We learned flexibility quick!

I could go on for hours, these are a few highlights!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

These are all such great first-timer tips!  Keep them coming!

On a food budget but still want to get that "Disney thrill" of character dining?  Try a character breakfast, they are the cheapest, and if you plan it right (like a previous poster noted) at a place that serves lunch as well, you can get both breakfast and lunch offerings.  I have yet to be disappointed by a character breakfast, and they run around $18 an adult and less for a child.

Also, a not-often mentioned place to eat is the Trail's End Buffet at the Fort Wilderness Campground.  One of the most reasonable table service meals available at the world.


----------



## Amps

Here's my best tip for the men out there who need to shave on vacation:

There is no such thing as cold water at the value or moderate resorts, or at least never when I've been there (May, Aug, Oct). If you're like me and like to splash some cold water on your face after shaving to cut down on iritation, you'll find yourself lacking anything suitable. Instead, as long as you have access to a fridge, take one of the face cloths and soak it in water and then put it in a ziplock bag in the fridge overnight or while at the parks. Then after shaving, you can lay down on the bed with a nice cold compress on your face to help you relax and give you that babies bottom smoothness.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Amps - awesome and very useful tip!  Great for everyone to freshen up when back to the room for a break from the parks!


----------



## Condiment Queen

I actually posted this advice on another Disney board but I think this could be some fantastic advice for first timers! 



> Some folks hate planning as it takes away from the spontaneousness of a trip... Me, I HAVE to have a plan. And you SHOULD always make sure you have SOME reservation for dinner. Keep in mind not always will plans work, but you can try your best to maximize what EVERYONE wants to do that way.



I agree with you to some dregree. Don't overload your schedule or you won't have the magical disney expreience but dont go without any plan or your not going to get to do everything you want to do! Best advice I've ever heard came from a Disney Planing Book (sorry, forgot whitch one) but chunk your schedule into Morning, Afternoon, and Evening! Have some idea of what your going to see and do but leave room for randomness!    :wink: 

For example, If you do MK and you are dead set to ride Space mountain, put it in your chunk scheudle and hit it when you can and not at 7:05 sharp! Becasue you never really know who you might see or when you may get caught in the middle of the parade (like the High School Musical Parade I got stuck in last year. Sorry for any HSM fans but I'm not a big fan!) And although we got held up for a bit we still got everything done becase I had alloted time for that Randomness!  8) 

The key is to have a realistic game plan without runing the fun! Talk with your party about the things they want to see and do the most and pencil them into your blocks first saying "Ok, this morning we are going to the Magic Kingdom to ride Space Mountain and Stich, that afternoon we're going to ride Pirates and the Magic Carpets before we go to lunch at the Crystal Pallace, and that evening we will ride splash Mountain and watch the Spectro Magic parade!" Then you can use your best judgement as to anything else you would like to pencil in to that day, "Oh we still have a few hours before the parade starts, let's ride Space Ranger Spin!" or "Hey Stitch is out signing autographs, let's go meet him!" or even "Looks like they are getting ready to do a show, let's check it out!" Just a million different things that could happen!  :lol: 

This stratagy worked WONDERFULLY last year. We got to ride everything we wanted (minus the TOT,  :lol: ) and more! We were never really rushed and could enjoy the trip. And Dinner reservations are a MUST! Espeically if you want to have dinner at Chef Mickey's or something like that. You just go right on in and enjoy yourself and the AC! They also help you too keep track of the time but not to the point where your parranoid about it. I would recomend donig one big resturant a day on the dining plan! Lots cheaper, very convienent, and lots of fun! It helps to keep enthuseasm in the younger ones so they are not constantly asking, "What are we going to do now? Where are we going next? where are we eatting for lunch?"  :wink: 

One last tip I can offer is to try and avoid backtracking. It my require a little more homework but it's easier on the feet. Try staring your day going in one direction and making a big loop blocking the attactions in the order you'll be seeing them. Again I use the MK as an example, let's say you want to start your day with Pirates! Start in adentureland in the morning, work your way to fronteeir land, then hop around in fantasy land, and work your way down to Tomorrowland to ride Space Mountain that evening. Turst me, your feet will thank you!  :mrgreen:


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

During our first few trips, I was determined to prove it to all the planning books and naysayers that, YES, I could do everything gosh darn it!  And we pretty much did, although we burned ourselves out.  Nowadays we take a much more relaxed approach.
But, if you want to "do it all" and you have little ones, here is what we would do: As soon as the Magic Kingdom opened, we would pick up our little ones, and hoof it back to Fantasyland, DO NOT stop at the attraction board, DO NOT collect a stroller, and DO NOT collect go!  Once you get to Fantasyland, go directly onto Dumbo (if it is on your agenda), follow that up with Peter Pan, Pooh, and the rest of the Fantasyland attractions.  You can usually get onto all the rides if you go straight back with minimal crowds since they are pretty close together.  Then, we would walk sweating and swearing back to the front of the park to get our stroller.  Crazy?  Yes.  Effective?  Heck yeah.


----------



## elainefair

Hat and Sunglasses. Hat and Sunglasses. Hat and Sunglasses.

I always need them. It is the thing that I am MOST LIKELY to forget. 

hat and sunglasses.... hat and sunglasses ... hat and sunglasses


----------



## Hunny

elainefair said:


> Hat and Sunglasses. Hat and Sunglasses. Hat and Sunglasses.
> 
> I always need them. It is the thing that I am MOST LIKELY to forget.
> 
> hat and sunglasses.... hat and sunglasses ... hat and sunglasses


Don't forget your sunglasses and a hat!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Sunscreen!  _We buy 2 of the Coppertone Kids Spray-on Sunscreen in the highest SPF available_ (I think it's 40 or 50).  It works just as well on adults and gets you out the door and into the parks in an absolute jiffy!  It's light and easy to throw in your park bag too for midday touch-ups!


----------



## sk8jdgca

Go exploring at the other resorts. We loved our visit to AKL-The kids watched the animals , they had a great talk with Simo a cast member who had just arrived from South Africa. They did a craft, then used the night goggles to see the animals at night.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

So what do you do on the akward partial day at the beginning or end of your trip where you are not planning on going into the parks?  Here's some suggestions:

1.  Visit Downtown Disney.  Great theming, Disney music piped in, and a playground and Lego Play area for the kiddos.  Makes you almost feel as if you are in the parks!

2.  Try a character meal at a resort.  This does not require a park ticket, and really bring some magic to the day.  I like to recommend Chef Mickey's at the Contemporary Resort.  Good food and good character interaction.

3.  After your meal, hop on the monorail for a ride!  It's a free way to take a spin around the World, and if you time it right, you can watch the fireworks!

4.  Resort hop.  You can drive, take Disney buses (kinda long), or the monorail and explore different resorts.  Like the previous poster mentioned, each resort has unique decor and activities.  I like to watch the Wishes fireworks from the pool area or beach of the Polynesian.  Even better when paired with dinner at Ohanas!

5.  Go mini-golfing.  Disney has two different themed mini-golf courses that are lots of fun.

6.  Hit the outlets if you have your own transportation.  I believe that Florida Mall and another mall have a Disney Outlet store where you can grab some souvenirs if you are on a serious budget.

7.  The campfire, movie, and sing-a-long program at Fort Wilderness campground.  This is a program free to ALL Disney resort guests (regardless of your home resort).  Chip and Dale show up and lead a sing-a-long, meet and greet, and a Disney movie is showed on a big screen nightly, weather permitting.  This begins at approximately 7pm, can change seasonally.  Also, for a minimal fee, you can buy a hotdog or s'mores kit to use on the campfire.  Each month a moderator on the camping boards here on the Dis posts the monthly movie schedule to share with all.

8.  Relax and swim at the hotel.  I know a lot of friends whose children remember pool time more than anything.  All that $ spent on Disney, and they remember the pool...go figure!

9.  If you don't mind laying down the $$, Hoop de Doo Revue at Fort Wildreness Campground is a great all-ages show and dinner combined.  Even better, you are not worried about hurrying up and rushing out to the park so you can relax and enjoy.  Also to try: Mickey's Backyard BBQ and the Polynesian Luau.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Don't want to lug baby equipment from home and back?  There is a rental service called "A Baby's Best Friend" that rents cribs, strollers, fridges, and sacks of age-appropriate toys for a variety of ages.  You can find them on the internet.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Take an index card and write your name, resort, address, or whatever contact info you prefer on it.  Take a picture of this on your digital or other camera.  Hopefully this and a little pixie dust will help your lost camera find its way back to you.

This goes for autograph books as well.  I have read many a posts about fully completed autograph books being lost and a few weeks later they show up in the mail thanks to Disney, as long as an address is included on the inside cover.


----------



## Stacied68

Don't be afraid to ask any questions while you are there.  If you want to sit up front on the monorail, ask.  If you want to know something about a certain ride or parade, ask.  If you need something, ask.  Most things you want to know or want to do, you can usually find out or do.  The worse thing that can happen is you are told no.  

Also, be sure to listen to the "experts" on this board who have made numerous trips in the past.

Stacie


----------



## SunnieRN

Fantastic thread....thank you everyone...
This will be my first trip to disneyworld, but I noticed on the disney site that you can order customized maps for your trip.
I think I will order them and keep them as souviners, but in case you haven't noticed this it is outstanding!!  You can mark only the attractions that you want to on each park map and viola, they show up in your mailbox!!
Also have always brought a chamois to any amusement park.  I use this to wipe down wet ride seats, benches/chairs etc after a rain episode or spills.
Works like a charm and rings out really well...then I store it in a zip lock!


----------



## LoveTwoTravel

ChrisMouse said:


> Just have to post about the moleskin thing...
> 
> I'm so embarrassed that I did not know this...I actually stuck it on the part of my foot below my toes...wore it all day with  my crocs, and at the end of the day when I tried to remove it, I removed the SKIN!  It was SO AWFUL.
> 
> It really makes so much more sense (ok, let's face it I have no common sense) to STICK IT TO THE SHOE.
> 
> It's like lightbulbs are going off all over my house!




My Husband was a Ranger in the Army (and Sapper, etc.) and they ALWAYS put it on the skin.  Believe me, foot comfort was a BIG topic with them (and at our house).  What they (he) did was to cut a square of the moleskin and then cut a circle out of the middle.  The moleskin was applied directly to the foot with the hole over the blister.  This prevented contact with the sock, shoe, whatever and provided comfort.  He also did this in the "desert" while deployed and it worked in THAT heat so it should work in Disney.   

I'm sure there are as many different ways to do things as there are people in this world so I know "our way" isn't the "only way."  I just thought I'd tell what my Husband did since his career was about his feet for a while.


----------



## brown eyed girl

My advice would be to organize.  You have to go to Disney with a plan or you will waste time.  Also, this is a request more than advice, but please mind your children in restaurants.  Children should  not be running around in restaurants and touching food at the buffet.  And don't interfer with anyone's charcter time...they will come to you.  And everyone must take a break; as much as you might hate to leave the park - everyone especially the kids will be the better for it ...We usually eat a very light, quick breakfast (unless its a character one) and eat a better lunch.  While its fun and exciting to plan all adr's and "get all your places"...sometimes it's just too much food.  We usually eat two meals on vacation.


----------



## NorweJenNY

PrincessTigerLily said:


> Sunscreen!  _We buy 2 of the Coppertone Kids Spray-on Sunscreen in the highest SPF available_ (I think it's 40 or 50).  It works just as well on adults and gets you out the door and into the parks in an absolute jiffy!  It's light and easy to throw in your park bag too for midday touch-ups!



Good advice.

However, it's one thing to pack it for your trip... the next step is remembering to bring it with you in the parks... and the following step is remembering to actually use it!   
(We've gotten burns to prove how quickly time flies without reapplying sunscreen, so if you're prone to forgetfulness, remember to bring some Aloe Vera too... hmmm... you better write that down!  And if you do get burned, believe me, you _won't _forget to use the Aloe Vera!)


----------



## mommytoone

This is a great thread and full of wonderful advice.  I hope I remember just half.  This is our second trip and I wish I had read this before we went before.  I totally agree with not going all commado and just relaxing.  I needed a vacation after this vacation last time.


----------



## Leonsmom

subbing




47


----------



## Leonsmom

)


wendithepooh said:


> *We put our alloted money for each day in an envelope.(10 days =10 envelopes)*At the end of the day,the unused money,gets put in the next days envelope.
> 
> I also agree with hand sanitizer.*My last trip to DLR I came down with Fifth's disease*.It started with a rash and ended with severe arthritis.



I am planning on doing the envelopes too. I will make one for each ADR as we are not doing DDP but the DDE instead, I also will have an envelope for each park for extras like snacks (mickey bars, popcorn, etc)to go with our packed lunch. DS will get one a day with $10 Disney Dollars and some DTD store specific ones too (ie $10 for Mickey's Mart where everything is $10 or less, $20 specifically for Mr. Potato Head). He will be using his B'day money for the store specific ones. here is an envelope I made for Mr PH:




Here is a tip I read on another thread for those who plan on doing the Mr. Potato Head in a box. Bring your own heads from home (if you don't already have one, check out garage sales. This way you can fill the box with 'more' accesories with the space you saved by not adding a head. Then back at the Hotel the kiddies can play during down time (you know, when they should be napping  
Oh my Gosh I am so sorry you got sick, that sounds terrible! 



englishrose47 said:


> *Buy the rain ponchos at the Dollar Store *2/$1 beats $6 at the park for 1.  *Also a small umbrella*. This can be for rain or sun!!Moleskin is a must and *one other thing I learned last time An ace bandage *!!


I have looked several times - my Dollar Tree does not have ponchos 
I like the umbrella idea for the sun!!!!! Okay before I got married I was known as a Falling Fitzgerald, so i will take that Ace bandage advice - good one!!



Tink901 said:


> GF photoshoot - 407-824-1700  it is $25 when you prebuy the photopass just remember to bring your receipt with you.


i am planning to do this. It just so happens that 2 other families are traveling the same week we are. Although we don't plan to stay together as a group we are sharing a pre-paid photo pass to save dough. Does anyone know if each family wanted there own individual photo session at GF can that be done. I am the one with the reciept but can I make copies to give to the other two families to book there own session?



JackJenson said:


> One of my favorite tips from my first trip to the world after children was to *check out the character breakfast at the Crystal Palace very early in the morning.  You get to go into the park way early,* walk almost alone up Main Street to a wonderful breakfast, and then you are already in the park and all the way to the hub before the park even opens.


I love the idea of getting into the park early!! However Ds is no longer into Pooh and friends.



foxyroxy40 said:


> *my number one tip is take baby-wipes *even if you dont have a baby i dont know how many times i've wiped off a table with them or bench they also work to cool you down but better it's like taking a sponge-bath it cleans off the yuck.and they also help remove stains but usually i bring shout wipes because if their's dirt to be had any where in the parks my girl will find it


I completely agree - they are also great for removing make-up



PrincessTigerLily said:


> TRANSPORTATION TIME!  We've made this mistake a few times!  *I have underestimated how long it takes to get to various parks *and other resorts for dining reservations.  When the nice lady at Disney Reservations says "I recommend that you alot yourself at least one hour for transportation before your dinner reservation" it would be a good idea to plan on it!  We've made it in less time, but every time we figured it wouldn't take as long as they said, we ended up being late.  It's better to be early rather than late!


Does anyone know if there is some place to look up the transportation schedule ahead of time or even just the routes (ie. I want to go from Pop to Hoop De Doo Revue). I am such an OCD planner that I would want to know the best bus route way ahead of time. 



snickerboo said:


> My best piece of advice that I haven't seen yet in perusing this thread:
> the thing you need to bring to WDW most is.........your sense of FUN. You will enjoy WDW so much more if you let yourself be a kid at heart. Ride rides, meet characters, savour the experience! You've planned so long and paid so much, just enjoy it and don't sweat the small stuff. *Too many people look for the negative*, or they worry they'll look silly, or they think, "I don't like rides". I don't like rides but I found out that Soarin' is the coolest thing I'll ever do, and that Splash Mountain is the most fun 15 minutes I've ever spent in my life!


i see you've met my mother!  



Maves Wife said:


> my DH and I dont have kids. *Lat year he bought me a huge mickey balloon on our last day *-  I didnt fancy my chances of fitting it up my jumper to try and smuggle it on to the plane   SO as  we were leaving the park we decided to give the balloon to the first child we seen that didnt already have one and wasnt acting like a brat (!!!!!)  We chose a little girl who was sitting with what appeared to be her mum & gran,  the look on their faces when we walked up and gave them the balloon was fantastic - and it was a great way for us to share a bit of disney magic.  both of us got pleasure out of the balloon and poor mickey didnt get abandoned in our hotel room & pinned by a maid on the day we left


I love this!! I am going to make it a point to get a balloon on our last day for DS to enjoy and then have the pleasure of paying it forward and spreading a little pixiedust. Just curious How much does a balloon cost??



Amps said:


> Here's my best tip for the men out there who need to shave on vacation:
> There is no such thing as cold water at the value or moderate resorts, or at least never when I've been there (May, Aug, Oct). If you're like me and like to splash some cold water on your face after shaving to cut down on iritation, you'll find yourself lacking anything suitable. Instead, as long as you have access to a fridge, *take one of the face cloths and soak it in water and then put it in a ziplock bag in the fridge overnight or while at the parks.* Then after shaving, you can lay down on the bed with a nice cold compress on your face to help you relax and give you that babies bottom smoothness.



LOVE this!



PrincessTigerLily said:


> So what do you do on the akward partial day at the beginning or end of your trip where you are not planning on going into the parks?  Here's some suggestions:
> 
> 1.  Visit Downtown Disney.  Great theming, Disney music piped in, and a playground and Lego Play area for the kiddos.  Makes you almost feel as if you are in the parks!
> 
> 2.  Try a character meal at a resort.  This does not require a park ticket, and really bring some magic to the day.  I like to recommend Chef Mickey's at the Contemporary Resort.  Good food and good character interaction.
> 
> 3.  After your meal, hop on the monorail for a ride!  It's a free way to take a spin around the World, and if you time it right, you can watch the fireworks!
> 
> 4.  Resort hop.  You can drive, take Disney buses (kinda long), or the monorail and explore different resorts.  Like the previous poster mentioned, each resort has unique decor and activities.  I like to watch the Wishes fireworks from the pool area or beach of the Polynesian.  Even better when paired with dinner at Ohanas!
> 
> 5.  Go mini-golfing.  Disney has two different themed mini-golf courses that are lots of fun.
> 
> 6.  Hit the outlets if you have your own transportation.  I believe that Florida Mall and another mall have a Disney Outlet store where you can grab some souvenirs if you are on a serious budget.
> 
> 7.  The campfire, movie, and sing-a-long program at Fort Wilderness campground.  This is a program free to ALL Disney resort guests (regardless of your home resort).  Chip and Dale show up and lead a sing-a-long, meet and greet, and a Disney movie is showed on a big screen nightly, weather permitting.  This begins at approximately 7pm, can change seasonally.  Also, for a minimal fee, you can buy a hotdog or s'mores kit to use on the campfire. * Each month a moderator on the camping boards here on the Dis posts the monthly movie schedule to share with all.*
> 
> 8.  Relax and swim at the hotel.  I know a lot of friends whose children remember pool time more than anything.  All that $ spent on Disney, and they remember the pool...go figure!
> 
> 9.  If you don't mind laying down the $$, Hoop de Doo Revue at Fort Wildreness Campground is a great all-ages show and dinner combined.  Even better, you are not worried about hurrying up and rushing out to the park so you can relax and enjoy.  Also to try: Mickey's Backyard BBQ and the Polynesian Luau.



Here's another one, I plan on booking for our departure day, send your child out on a pirate cruise while you get to explore the resort or shop.

do you have the link to the thread that posts the movies?



PrincessTigerLily said:


> *Take an index card and write your name, resort, address, or whatever contact info you prefer on it.  Take a picture of this on your digital or other camera.*  Hopefully this and a little pixie dust will help your lost camera find its way back to you.
> 
> *This goes for autograph books as well*.  I have read many a posts about fully completed autograph books being lost and a few weeks later they show up in the mail thanks to Disney, as long as an address is included on the inside cover.



thanks for that - it's a GREAT idea!



NorweJenNY said:


> Good advice.
> 
> However, it's one thing to pack it for your trip... the next step is remembering to bring it with you in the parks... *and the following step is remembering to actually use it!*
> (We've gotten burns to prove how quickly time flies without reapplying sunscreen, so if you're prone to forgetfulness, remember to bring some Aloe Vera too... hmmm... you better write that down!  And if you do get burned, believe me, you _won't _forget to use the Aloe Vera!)



Guilty as charged. I plan on setting an alarm on dh's watch for every 4 hours. No more sun poision for me. DS and I are very fair.


----------



## englishrose47

Hi Leon's Mom I'm surprised your Dollar Tree doesn't have them we have 3 and all have them .Try Walmart maybe in the camping section there are cheap ones! I found some moleskin at a Dollar store too, also Walmart had some on clearance.This Feb my umbrella got used for rain too!! Another thing I picked up at Dollar Tree was a little sewing kit I chose the lime green one for us Dissers!!


----------



## pooh'smate

Just found this thread. I   it. It has lots of tips for a first timer like me. Well a first timer as an adult, I was 7 the last time I went.


----------



## gatorgirl2

For anyone who has boys, we discovered "board shorts" on our trip last year.  They have the same material as bathing suits, sans the lining and elastic waist.  They have several pockets for cell phones, money and tickets.  If they get wet on a water ride, they dry quickly.  My boys wear them with flip flops--easy packing.

I'll wear a fannie pack for my blackberry, camera, sunglasses, lip gloss, credit card, ID for glass of wine at Epcot, and some cash.  Makes commando park assault free and easy!!


----------



## wintershawl

I'm not a first timer to Disney, but I'm loving these boards.  My DH and I will be going 4th of July week (yes, I know.. not the smartest), and all the tips I have learned from the board will be priceless.  I think I am even not dreading the crowds that will be there because of all of the great advice!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

wintershawl, enjoy your trip!  While crowds can sometimes be a pain, every trip to Disney is magical in its own swelteringly sweaty way!!  Don't underestimate the power of those mister fans they sell at the parks (I think somewhere in the $16 ish range) for adults as well as children.  Those things hold a lot of water and blow a good amount of wind.  This is one of those "well worth the moola" expenses!


----------



## Shanel

are the ticket/hotel room key cards the size of a credit card and plastic.. or paper and large like a plane ticket?  

Also, where do you find lanyards with the plastic card holders other than at disney? I don't want to loose any when we get there.
(we are leaving this saturday for our family's first trip)


----------



## englishrose47

PrincessTigerLily said:


> wintershawl, enjoy your trip!  While crowds can sometimes be a pain, every trip to Disney is magical in its own swelteringly sweaty way!!  Don't underestimate the power of those mister fans they sell at the parks (I think somewhere in the $16 ish range) for adults as well as children.  Those things hold a lot of water and blow a good amount of wind.  This is one of those "well worth the moola" expenses!



Sorry but those are 1 thing we will not use again!!  Kids had water wars with them and we kept getting soaked!!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Hi Shanel!  Yes, the tickets are about the size of a credit card.  If you are a Disney Resort Guest, you will most likely have your room key and park tickets (as well as linking a credit card if you wish) all together on a plastic "credit card" called the Keys to the World Card.  If you are using tickets you purchase separately, those are slightly smaller than credit cards and are paper, so be careful to have those in some sort of tightly sealing plastic ziplock baggie for those water rides!  I believe that you can purchase a ticket and FP holder on a lanyard from the Passporter website.


----------



## rellarella

pooh'smate said:


> Just found this thread. I   it. It has lots of tips for a first timer like me. Well a first timer as an adult, I was 7 the last time I went.



Me too!!  How things have changed!


----------



## littlewitch34

wintershawl said:


> I'm not a first timer to Disney, but I'm loving these boards.  *My DH and I will be going 4th of July week *(yes, I know.. not the smartest), and all the tips I have learned from the board will be priceless.  I think I am even not dreading the crowds that will be there because of all of the great advice!



It's a BLAST. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise!


----------



## 2BoysMom

Hi
  Don't stress too much about losing your tickets, particularly if you have the paper kind (as we do).  Once Disney has your info. in the computer they can always pull up what kind of tickets you had and re-issue them.

  One time we did a spontaneous trip for one day, we were headed towards Jacksonville from Tallahassee, FL and decided to make a Right and ended up in Orlando!   We just walked up to Guest Relations and showed them our licenses and they re-issued our Seasonal passes that were still at the house in Tally.

  Just an FYI.


----------



## pjwelch

Where did you find the board shorts? I'm not a shopper. So I don't know if our stores up North will have them yet, but if I know where to look or tell my daughter where to look it will help. Thanks!! 1 month 15 days to go. We''l be in DWD the week of the 4th also. Me, DW, DD, DSIL, 4 DGS, 1 DGD seven days of Disney!! should be ineresting!!


----------



## Shanel

"I believe that you can purchase a ticket and FP holder on a lanyard from the Passporter website."



 I am leaving in a few days.. is there anywhere I can go get a lanyard/card holder other than ordering it? I know we wouldn't be able to get one on time.
- thanks


----------



## pakhowe

Shanel,

I believe Target sells small zipped wallets that hold credit cards.  I have one I use at work and just bought a lanyard for it.  It has a velcro window that I keep my picture ID in and a zipped part I keep my credit card and $ in.  I got mine at Walmart but haven't seen them there in about a year or so.

Good luck, enjoy your trip.

Kim


----------



## englishrose47

Shanel said:


> "I believe that you can purchase a ticket and FP holder on a lanyard from the Passporter website."
> 
> 
> 
> I am leaving in a few days.. is there anywhere I can go get a lanyard/card holder other than ordering it? I know we wouldn't be able to get one on time.
> - thanks



Most of theb resorts have card holders in various colors that keep ypur cards & Fps safe and dry! I paid about $6 for mine.


----------



## purpledisneyprncess

Wow I love this thread, it is soo helpful!!  This will be my 1st time visiting Disney World and I am sooo happy I found this board.


----------



## rellarella

New timer here.  If anyone is overwhelmed  with all the information this might help.  I keep Microsoft Word labeled 'Disney Notes' minimized on my computer.  Everytime I see something of interest I copy & paste it.  If it's a thread I want to keep track of I copy & paste that as well.  (recommended by another user)  

I don't feel like I have to keep all this in my head (with our trip 3 months out) or keep jotting down notes I can't read later.

Like I said, I'm new so maybe there is a better way.


----------



## Snow Shoe

Take along a *power strip *for all those battery chargers.  This way you'll have them all in one place.


----------



## Leonsmom

PrincessTigerLily said:


> wintershawl, enjoy your trip!  While crowds can sometimes be a pain, every trip to Disney is magical in its own swelteringly sweaty way!!  Don't underestimate the power of those mister fans they sell at the parks (I think somewhere in the $16 ish range) for adults as well as children.  Those things hold a lot of water and blow a good amount of wind.  This is one of those "well worth the moola" expenses!



I just bought a 3 pack of misters at BJ's for $9.99



Shanel said:


> are the ticket/hotel room key cards the size of a credit card and plastic.. or paper and large like a plane ticket?
> 
> Also, where do you find lanyards with the plastic card holders other than at disney? I don't want to loose any when we get there.
> (we are leaving this saturday for our family's first trip)



Claires has the lanyard / card holder



pjwelch said:


> Where did you find the board shorts? I'm not a shopper. So I don't know if our stores up North will have them yet, but if I know where to look or tell my daughter where to look it will help. Thanks!! 1 month 15 days to go. We''l be in DWD the week of the 4th also. Me, DW, DD, DSIL, 4 DGS, 1 DGD seven days of Disney!! should be ineresting!!



I am interested as well



LoveTwoTravel said:


> My Husband was a Ranger in the Army (and Sapper, etc.) and they ALWAYS put it on the skin.  Believe me, foot comfort was a BIG topic with them (and at our house).  What they (he) did was to cut a square of the moleskin and then cut a circle out of the middle.  The moleskin was applied directly to the foot with the hole over the blister.  This prevented contact with the sock, shoe, whatever and provided comfort.  He also did this in the "desert" while deployed and it worked in THAT heat so it should work in Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are as many different ways to do things as there are people in this world so I know "our way" isn't the "only way."  I just thought I'd tell what my Husband did since his career was about his feet for a while.


Does DH recommend a particular brand?



englishrose47 said:


> Hi Leon's Mom I'm surprised your Dollar Tree doesn't have them we have 3 and all have them .Try Walmart maybe in the camping section there are cheap ones! I found some moleskin at a Dollar store too, also Walmart had some on clearance.This Feb my umbrella got used for rain too!! Another thing I picked up at Dollar Tree was a little sewing kit I chose the lime green one for us Dissers!!



Guess what, I just found them yesterday - they are right in the doorway entrance - I never look there (till now)


----------



## englishrose47

Leonsmom said:


> I just bought a 3 pack of misters at BJ's for $9.99
> 
> 
> 
> Claires has the lanyard / card holder
> 
> 
> 
> I am interested as well
> 
> 
> Does DH recommend a particular brand?
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what, I just found them yesterday - they are right in the doorway entrance - I never look there (till now)



Glad you found them ! That's where they are here too !! Did you find the sewing kits!!


----------



## Shanel

thank you! I will go to claires today... I frequent that store..


----------



## alindsaym

Don't forget the pumice stone for achy feet. It works somehow!


----------



## disneywifey

If you live near a college campus with a bookstore, it's highly likely that they may have a lanyard for school IDs which would fit an ID, Resort/Park card.  they also might have one that is like a mini wallet on a keychain that is like a thick plastic business card holder bifold with 2 slots one on either side. Another option is chain stores such as walmart, target etc.  In the travel aisle they sell the passport holders that you can hide under your shirt that go around your neck and are adjustable.  they may not be as cute as some of the other lanyards but they work just as well and they're still really cheap.

One piece of advice I'd like to give, instead of baby wipes _and_ clorox wipes for cleaning/disinfecting,  my walmart has travel packs of disintecting hand wipes, kind of like the alcohol gel but better.  The gel stuff doesn't do it for me if there's dirt I can _see_ on my hands.  With these you can actually scrub your hands without a bathroom stop.  They're stronger than baby wipes at germy-hand cleaning and I could use them on surfaces too.  And they didn't dry my hands out like the gel stuff can.    I'm always getting sick so I just bought 4 travel packs and put one in my bag each day until they were gone.  I know clorox wipes are probably stronger on surfaces but I didn't want to have to carry a separate bag of clorox wipes into the parks for eating at CS restaurants.  I got a couple of, "i wish I'd thought of that"s from mothers who saw me wiping myself and my table down!


----------



## drcbpearce

I just wanted to give a shout out THANK YOU to all you pros out there sharing your advice.  We just got back and had a great time and I think I was better prepared for everything b/c of all the things I read on the board. 


If you are in the process of going, pay attention to what the pros have to say, it will save your bacon and help you have a better trip.  Although I had specific plans for each day, we had to remember to be flexible with small children.  There were a couple of times my dd4 just completely melted down b/c she was worn out, so we changed plans and went swimming or did something else so she could chill out for a bit, which helped all of us.

I also found out that no matter what you plan, you can't do it all!  I wanted to do everything, but you know what, that just leaves new things for us the next time.  Our neighbors are going on their 9th trip next month and she told me there are things they've on just done, so I don't feel bad!  Just remember to have fun!  Skip down the sidewalk, sing Disney songs!  Be like the commercial and turn into the kid again, I did!  It was a blast!

Thank you!!


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

Hunny said:


> I bring a "carry-on" full of snacks with us. Everyday take a few snacks out put it in the backpack and go. By the time your trip ends your bag will be empty, which you can now fill with souviners and you will know will fit in your car on the way home!



This is a great idea but make sure you pack all liquids in your CHECKED luggage if youre flying.
DBF and I spent a good 50 bucks on food for our trip and had it all in a collapsible cooler bag that we took on the plane with us and security threw away more than half of it. It was our fault for not heeding to the "3 oz of liquid" rule, but who would have thought apple sauce and cans of soup were considered a possible threat!  

This rule may also go for baby food so I'd either bring just one jar and test it out or just buy some after you arrive at MCO.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

mavslab said:


> I'm pretty sure first timers can still get pins that say it's there first visit to the park.  Also if you celebrate a birthday while you are there, you can get a Birthday pin at each park as well as a birthday phone call from Goofy.



We just went on our first trip last June and not only were the first timer pins fun but they got us a lot of attention. DBF forgot his in the room one day and we came back to *8* towel animals, balloons and a note from mousekeeping in our room that said "Hope you're having a great first trip!". We also got Year of a Million Dreams lanyards and pins in line for the Great Movie ride, we got to go to the beginning of the line for Star Tours, and during the Stars and Motor Cars parade at Disney Hollywood Studios, Dopey ran up to me and DBF and took a picture with us in the middle of the parade! Others may not be this lucky, but we definately weren't asking for the attention, it just came to us! All the CM's noticed our pins and wished us a good trip.

You can get these pins at Guest Services in each of the parks. Theyre located just inside the entrance and I think to the left in all the parks. Just ask the CM when you scan your park ticket.


----------



## MarinaAndCharlie

*Try TourGuideMike!*
There's usually a banner above most pages on the DISboards, otherwise its www.tourguidemike.com 

You have to pay for a subscription for $21 I think. It last until 6 months AFTER youre arrival date. After buying 3 (yes 3) guidebooks I finally decided to check out TGM and EVERYTHING I could possibly think of was on there. Plus, he has each and every exact date of the year with the best parks to visit on that date due to crowd levels and special events so you can just plug in your travel dates and most of your planning is already done with! He also has all the rides in each park categorized by how busy they get at certain times in the day which makes your daily itinerary easier to plan out. An example would be "First thing in the morning: Dumbo, Space Mountain, Splash Mountain... After lunch: blah blah blah" so you just sit down with your party and ask them what they want to ride and pick out a few from each category.

*Go first thing in the morning*
I planned an itinerary for the mornings in each park (1. Winnie the Pooh 2. Its a small world, etc.) and DBF and I went to Magic Kingdom on our first park day and RAN to Fantasyland and rode every ride with the longest wait being 8 minutes! It was amazing. DBF had zero interest in Fantasyland but once we got into the "zone" of being ahead of everyone else he was really excited and was like "whats next on the list? Peter Pan? Lets go!!!". 

*Maximize those Fast Passes!*
As another person on this thread pointed out, most CM's will let you ride any time after your fast pass window begins. We would go around collecting FPs in the morning and we would return to our hotel for an afternoon break and when we came back to the parks at night we got right on some of the busiest rides, one right after the other. 

*No matter your age, take the time to visit some characters*
DBF and I are college kids but that didn't stop us! I waited 45 minutes in line at Toon Town to meet Cinderella, Aurora and Belle and MAN was it worth it! The whole time in line I was thinking "ugh i wish I didnt decide to do this" but once I got up to the princesses I was SO glad I did. They were my cutest pictures (Theyre each in these cute velvet tents so theres no random people in the back of your pictures) and they were all there together, meaning really, I waited 15 minutes for each if you broke it up which is really shorter lines than any other character I'd met up until that point. Also, a GREAT place to meet Mickey, Minnie, Donald and Goofy is Camp Mickey Minnie in Animal Kingdom. If you go during a showing of Festival of the Lion King (great show btw) there are ZERO lines. In fact, when we walked up, there was no one waiting for Goofy and he RAN up to us and gave us a bug hug and dragged us back to his photo op place to take pictures! We spent a whole ten minutes with him and got some hilarious pictures!

*Be kind to Mousekeeping!*
On the plane ride to Orlando, DBF and I colored envelopes for Mousekeeping tips (They'll only accept tips if its marked for them) and left thank you notes. They adored them and left us several notes about how they liked them and in return we got towel animals! They left us a note on our last night thanking us for being so sweet and told us we could take home all of our towel animals (14 of them total!!!) including a mickey balloon they left for us. 

*If you're taking a backpack*
If you're taking a backpack to the parks, put everything in it BEFORE you leave for Disney World and just put it in your suitcase, that way you know everything is there and you don't have to worry about forgetting to put something in there when youre running out the door half asleep to make park opening. Also, if you use all of something, replenish your supply as soon as you get back to the hotel so you don't forget after that nap!

*Make Copies*
Make copies of EVERYTHING. the back of park tickets, flight confirmations, dining confirmations, resort confirmations, everything. Leave a copy with a friend or relative at home too so if something happens, you can just call up your pal and get the information. 

Have a great trip everyone!!! And remember, let loose! This is the only place where its ENCOURAGED to act like a kid!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

FINDING YOUR STROLLER ONCE THE SUN GOES DOWN...
Try hanging a _glow stick _to the handle of your stroller.  I can remember quite a few instances where it has been dark in the stroller park area (Tomorrowland is one of the worst offenders, i.e. TTA area, Buzz Lightyear area) where we searched endlessly to find that it was right under our noses but it was just too dark to see our nametag.


----------



## ashbradnmom

Love all of the great tips. I have read all of the posts and can't believe all of the great ideas.


----------



## dacky041208

tip for arrival or departure day:

A lot of people don't want to "waste" a park day when they only have a few hours or a half day because of travel. If you think about it though, if you are staying a week and have a 6 day ticket, that 7th day costs 2 dollars per ticket. To me, that is well worth it even if it is just to walk down main street one more time during the vacation.


----------



## tjbjrjaj

This is especially good if you are on the dining plan with kids. My 2 kids would fill up or get distracted after only eating part of their meal and then be hungry 1 hr. later. I would sometimes put their chicken nuggets etc. in a ziplock and then  later when they were complaining they were hungry out they came. If they sat in the backpack for too long they just got thrown away but hey why waste food and then have to buy more?? besides a ziplock is easier to carry than one of the styrofoam containers. 

Another use - to store those sticky souvenirs (cups, straws etc)

Also, when we were at AK in June 2008 we were discouraged to discover that they no longer provided lids or straws on their drinks (for the animals safety). Fine for an adult but not a 2 and 5 yr. old. Fortunately we had an empty water bottle and poured their drink in that. So, bring or save an empty that empty bottle.

Character Autographs - The characters preferred the Sharpies with the clickers - not the caps


----------



## tjbjrjaj

Cover your stroller with a poncho even if it is sunny. The kids don't like to sit in a wet seat. If your stroller is too big collapse it.


----------



## Melissarella

tjbjrjaj said:


> Cover your stroller with a poncho even if it is sunny. The kids don't like to sit in a wet seat. If your stroller is too big collapse it.



We bought an extra poncho just for our stroller! LOL


----------



## familyfirsttimer

I don't think it's been mentioned, but you WILL NOT be able to do it all.  Unless you go for a month and go to the parks/DTD, etc everyday, there is no way you will see everything. LOL!    It's kind of peace of mind knowing that there is no physical way to do and see everything.

That being said, read as much as you can, make notes, and make a general outline plan.

Our first trip I had things like Must do, Maybe, Skip.  Everyone's list will be different but it is great to have some idea of the attraction and your feeling towards it.


----------



## familyfirsttimer

oh, I forgot,

The Pool!!!!!! The kids will most likely want to do this almost more than the parks sometimes!!!!!!!!! I have heard of countless time when Mom's got a plan going throu a park and all the kids want to do is go back to the hotel and swim!

Please some downtime and , depending on their ages, get them in on the plan.  Like tomorrow after the MK, we are going to back to swim for the whole afternoon.  Then every 5 miutes, they won't be asking if they are ever going to get to swim in the hotal pool ever in the whole entire likfe


----------



## Millie12591

Another variation on this great idea.  I bought one of those collapsable bowls from rubbermaid. That thing rocked! I loved having something with me that would hold food that my daughter sometimes wouldn't eat, but be hungry for an hour later.(just like tjbjrjaj said her kids did) The bowl didn't have to be fully extended to it's maximum capacity to hold what was needed, and they have all kinds of sizes. I think I bought the smallest one I could find, but if you didn't need it, it was able to fold down pretty flat and then put into backpack and carry!  




tjbjrjaj said:


> This is especially good if you are on the dining plan with kids. My 2 kids would fill up or get distracted after only eating part of their meal and then be hungry 1 hr. later. I would sometimes put their chicken nuggets etc. in a ziplock and then  later when they were complaining they were hungry out they came. If they sat in the backpack for too long they just got thrown away but hey why waste food and then have to buy more?? besides a ziplock is easier to carry than one of the styrofoam containers.
> 
> Another use - to store those sticky souvenirs (cups, straws etc)
> 
> Also, when we were at AK in June 2008 we were discouraged to discover that they no longer provided lids or straws on their drinks (for the animals safety). Fine for an adult but not a 2 and 5 yr. old. Fortunately we had an empty water bottle and poured their drink in that. So, bring or save an empty that empty bottle.
> 
> Character Autographs - The characters preferred the Sharpies with the clickers - not the caps


----------



## pakhowe

purchase small inexpensive inflatable tub pillows (about $.79 at any drug store or Wal Mart) and pack them, uninflated of course, in our  backpack. When you sit and watch the parade on the hard concrete curbside, just blow them up and have a nice soft seat. They have also been great on the metal and wooden bench seats at many of the parks' stadiums.


(tip from dw secrets)


----------



## dananbethany

pakhowe said:


> purchase small inexpensive inflatable tub pillows (about $.79 at any drug store or Wal Mart) and pack them, uninflated of course, in our  backpack. When you sit and watch the parade on the hard concrete curbside, just blow them up and have a nice soft seat. They have also been great on the metal and wooden bench seats at many of the parks' stadiums.
> 
> 
> (tip from dw secrets)



You know, honestly, I never would have thought of that!


----------



## luvthemouse71

Shanel said:


> are the ticket/hotel room key cards the size of a credit card and plastic.. or paper and large like a plane ticket?
> 
> Also, where do you find lanyards with the plastic card holders other than at disney? I don't want to loose any when we get there.
> (we are leaving this saturday for our family's first trip)


Just a tip....try to keep your roomkey/ticket card away from your cell phone or other such electronics...they can demagnitize the strip. I found this out the hard way one year!


----------



## Momsquared

First trip as a whole family this August (I'm the only one who's ever been and only for 2 days!)!     (been waiting to use the banana!) 
Can't wait and all of this is fantastic!!!! 
Got my moleskin already!!! lol


----------



## englishrose47

luvthemouse71 said:


> Just a tip....try to keep your roomkey/ticket card away from your cell phone or other such electronics...they can demagnitize the strip. I found this out the hard way one year!



Thanks for that tip!!


----------



## polineedyan

luvthemouse71 said:


> Just a tip....try to keep your roomkey/ticket card away from your cell phone or other such electronics...they can demagnitize the strip. I found this out the hard way one year!



This theory was actually debunked on mythbusters once. They went thru like a million cards, and they all read. Even after being exposed to high powered electromagnets..
As a retailer, sometimes cards dont work. The first thing the consumer offers is that it has been demagnetized. More likely, it was improperly loaded. 
(not that I dont believe your story, because I do..just sayin..)


----------



## coffeehousemom

subscribing!!


Awesome thread  adding tons of reminders etc to my 2009 Disney Vaca notebook.


----------



## luvthemouse71

polineedyan said:


> This theory was actually debunked on mythbusters once. They went thru like a million cards, and they all read. Even after being exposed to high powered electromagnets..
> As a retailer, sometimes cards dont work. The first thing the consumer offers is that it has been demagnetized. More likely, it was improperly loaded.
> (not that I dont believe your story, because I do..just sayin..)


Really?  That's a cool show by the way...I just know that my ticket was not working properly after I had it in my pocket with my cell phone and the CM at guest services gave me the demagnetized theory. I suppose I could have had a defective one all along, but it worked fine the first day of the trip. 

At any rate, I got a new bag out of the whole thing-one with lots of extra pockets!


----------



## MickeyDee

Definitely go with a plan of action, but be flexible.

I learned the flexible aspect of this the hard way on my last trip.  My family calls me the Disney Nazi.


----------



## englishrose47

MickeyDee said:


> Definitely go with a plan of action, but be flexible.
> 
> I learned the flexible aspect of this the hard way on my last trip.  My family calls me the Disney Nazi.



During theplanning of our 1st trip DD asked if I had time allotted for potty breaks  I guess I was pretty Nazi style too!! But she did admit to others that my planning made the trip!!


----------



## dizneychik

I'm not sure if this has been posted but to save money on souviners before you go check out the Disney outlet website I was able to find t-shirts and other items for 1.99. This was for all ages. You can also find inexpensive toys.

I also go to the Disney Store. I was able to find Sleeping Beauty's costume for 14.00. I think the normal price is about 49.00(cant remember off the top of my head.) I was just there yesterday and they had souviner cups with snow globes on the bottom 2 for $10 with different princesses/characters on each. 

Also, Dollar Tree is a great place to get ponchos 2 for a dollar and the glow sticks/necklaces/bracelets and other disney items. They also have the pop up laundry bags for a dollar. 

I usually shop at those before we go and pack all of the items before the princess can see them and end up being able to get more for the money I would spend at the parks


----------



## SassyFrassy

I had a hard time finding the laundry detergent tablets someone suggested 

I found them 

My post count isn't high enough to post the link...


----------



## SassyFrassy

One more post and I will be good...stay tuned for the link


----------



## SassyFrassy

SassyFrassy said:


> I had a hard time finding the laundry detergent tablets someone suggested
> 
> I found them
> 
> My post count isn't high enough to post the link...



http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=dropps


----------



## WelovMickey!

pakhowe said:


> purchase small inexpensive inflatable tub pillows (about $.79 at any drug store or Wal Mart) and pack them, uninflated of course, in our  backpack. When you sit and watch the parade on the hard concrete curbside, just blow them up and have a nice soft seat. They have also been great on the metal and wooden bench seats at many of the parks' stadiums.
> 
> 
> (tip from dw secrets)



Good Tip!!


----------



## mickeyfan0805

SassyFrassy said:


> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=dropps




Those are really cool - anyone ever seen these in a store??


----------



## SassyFrassy

I couldn't find them in stores or online except in the UK.  I don't know what I would do without Amazon sometimes!


----------



## mickeyluv'r

1. Print a schedule with your ADR's and park hours.

2. Don't bring snacks unless you are REALLY sure you are going to eat them. Otherwise you'll just end up leaving them or bringing them home, which is sad. When I'm in the parks and can smell the wonderful fresh baked chocolate chip cookies, the last thing I want to eat is a granola bar that's been in a fanny pack all day. (The suggestion reminds me of Ferris Beuller's Day Off, and the girl with the warm gummy bears. Ewww!) 

3. Really be selective about which stuff you bring to the parks. The less the better. You'll have to carry that stuff all day and take it on rides, and remember to take it off rides. If you can eliminate carrying a bag altogether, you'll love it.

4. Do carry a cell phone in your zippered pocket. Put the number for CRO in your contacts list.

5. Use those Disney plastic bags.  They are great for storage, extra luggage, and use as a hamper! When you are done, you can recycle them.

6. Do go commando if you can.  The thrill of walking into MK when everyone else is walking out will give you enough energy to keep going until midnight! I'm not saying you shouldn't stop to look at details, but if you're in your room watching tv at night, you're doing something wrong.  I also think if you feel the need to use an exercise room at WDW, you're probably doing something wrong, too.  After a trip to the world you should feel toned up and pleasantly tired.


----------



## txmommy34

mickeyluv'r said:


> 6. Do go commando if you can.



I was so  when I read this at first. And then you said...



> The thrill of walking into MK...



I'm afraid my mind is in the gutter today!    Anyone else there, too?


----------



## L107ANGEL

txmommy34 said:


> I was so  when I read this at first. And then you said...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid my mind is in the gutter today!    Anyone else there, too?



Me


----------



## goofygrl4

Here are some Tips I always give: I may be repeating some of you but hey thats cool right!

STROLLERS!!! anyone traveling with kids should bring or rent them. This will save your little ones feet and your backs and a lot of complaining.

SUNSCREEN!!! BRING it in the parks with you, reapply throughout the day.

Backpacks or some kind of Bag you can carrie things with you. Things like advil, bandaids, camera , umbrella , extra socks, chap stick, lotion you name it.

Use the magic your way package! It is a big money saver! 

Take advantage of water fountains to refile your water bottles. HOWEVER you may want to carrie some crystal light packages to disguise the cholorine flavor.

I toallay agree with the mid day nap/ rest/ swim. YOu will appreciate this!!

MAKE priority seating times for sit down meals. THIS will save you wait time and you'll be able to play your day around the time you have set for lunch/dinner.

SET limits on spending BEFORE you even go. ESPECIALLY with kids. let them know this is how much they can spend on vacation. THIS way your not saying no alll the time.

Dont be afraid to over pack a little, this way if you forget something you don't have to spend double buying it on property. 

If you have a medical condidiontion, carrie your meds with you and mabye a little info sheet on your self incase something happens.

try to have some what of an idea of your plans for the day so your not running around waisting time. Make sure you know what time certain shows and parades are going on and what days so if you want to see them you don't miss them.


I COULD GO ON AND ON, I've been going to Disney over 2 a year for the past 15 years!


----------



## disney wannabes

Thanks for this thread.

I'm a newbie at DIS (joined just today ) and WDW.  We just booked today for March 14-22.  Our girls think we are going next summer but we will surprise them at Xmas with the March news.  My one daughter will turn 10 on March 21 so we'll be there for her birthday.  Any suggestions?

Also, so new to DIS How do you get the count down banner and picture and stuff under user name?  Any and all help greatly appreciated.


----------



## sparkle08

Thank you for this thread, we have been going to Disneyland for 25 years and this will be our first time at the "World"


----------



## Aliceacc

disney wannabes said:


> Thanks for this thread.
> 
> I'm a newbie at DIS (joined just today ) and WDW.  We just booked today for March 14-22.  Our girls think we are going next summer but we will surprise them at Xmas with the March news.  My one daughter will turn 10 on March 21 so we'll be there for her birthday.  Any suggestions?
> 
> Also, so new to DIS How do you get the count down banner and picture and stuff under user name?  Any and all help greatly appreciated.



Hi and welcome!!

The stuff under your message is called your signature (mine talks about bring the kids for the first time...) Go up on the screen to "User CP" on the navy blue bar. Once you hit it, you want to adjust your signature. Type in the info you want to include. There are some restrictions about length, but as you can see, a lot of info can fit.

If you want one of the countdowns (mine is the multicolored mickey head thing) the easiest way is to find someone elses, and go to the website listed on it. Follow the directions at the site and add it to your signature.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

disney wannabes said:


> Thanks for this thread.
> 
> I'm a newbie at DIS (joined just today ) and WDW.  We just booked today for March 14-22.  Our girls think we are going next summer but we will surprise them at Xmas with the March news.  My one daughter will turn 10 on March 21 so we'll be there for her birthday.  Any suggestions?
> 
> Also, so new to DIS How do you get the count down banner and picture and stuff under user name?  Any and all help greatly appreciated.



There are lots of great ideas for celebrating birthdays at the World!  For a complete listing, you would be best to do a search (look for the search function in the Dis banner at top of forum page, the advanced search option seems to work best for me).  But, off the top of my head:
1.  Be sure to get DD a birthday button from Guest Services (in all parks).  She will get special attention all day, and some have even gotten small freebies (ice cream, keychain, etc.).  Many times they will direct your DD to the "phone" on the wall with a (generic) birthday message from a character
2.  Mention your DD's birthday for any ADRs you may make, and remind them when you check in.  Disney restaurants have been known to decorate tables, bring a cupcake with a candle, and even have all characters at character meals sign a picture or birthday card.
3.  You can actually call Disney and order a personalized birthday cake for your DD that will be waiting at the restaurant.  I think I read recently that prices have gone up, it may be a bit pricey but fun touch.
4.  Mention DD's birthday when you book your room, or call back to let them know.  I have also read reports where guests have checked in to decorated rooms or balloons and the like.
5.  If your DD likes attention, make her a custom-made t-shirt for even more birthday attention and fun!  Check the "Creative DISigns board" for help.  These crafty Dis'ers create amazing designs for you to print up on t-shirt transfer paper and iron-on.  Don't forget a special shirt for any other siblings so they don't feel left out!
6.  If you are dining at the Coral Reef you can have a diver carry a sign underwater with your message on it for free (very limited availability on this, so act fast!).


----------



## disney wannabes

I DID IT!  Thanks so much. 

I hope everything is visible and I'm not fooling myself.  Thanks again for your help!  I'm sure the novelty of this website wears off, right?


----------



## musclemouse

harmonium said:


> My tip is to get you fast pass for Soarin' your first priority when you get into Ecpot. Wait too long and they will all be gone. Then you have an hour+ wait in line. No kidding! That line fills up quick!
> 
> This year we got to Epcot at opening. Dashed directly (along with a huge crowd) towards Soarin'. Went on and got fast passes as we got off. When we got off the wait was already up to 20min. We ate some breakfast and when we were done the wait was already up to 40min.



Good to know as I definately want to try Soarin!


----------



## twins4mimi

great info!


----------



## musclemouse

_Quotes aren't working properly_ 

One was confused by ones post because the title mentioned air fresheners but wasn't in her reply message.


----------



## ktdaiwik

bump


----------



## Moeluv4u7

Just found this & it is so great! I have probably subscribed/signed up for about every type of Disney info newsletter I can and by far this thread is doing it to the max! (As all of the Disboard threads have been doing for  me) Thanks for bumping it up 1st!   & to everyone who has taken time to "school" us 1st timers-   TY TY- This is going to make our upcoming trip in 2009 so great!  If there are any others I find or can even begin to add that are not here, I will-


----------



## Belle217

This is great info!  Hope to have a great time on our first family trip in Oct. '08.


----------



## tlcoke

I haven't read the full thread but here is my suggestions. 

Collapsible Cooler is a must if you don't reserve a fridge at the values or if staying off-site at hotel that does not suppy a fridge.  I use Ziplock bags for ice - less water mess when ice melts, just take the bag to the sink or tub and dump, then go refill with ice at machine.  Always double bag the ziplocks inside the cooler.  This will fit in your suitcase flat.  I have tried the disposable Syrofoam cooler, I found it can be messy to use, as it will sweat alot and if move alot it will spring a leak. Always put a towel under any cooler to capture lost moisture.  This way carpet or furniture does not get wet.

Packing liquids - especially if flying.  Use Ziplock bags - double bag these also to protect against leaks.  Snack size works well for travel size items.

Nightlight - put in bathroom area to help see at night, saves on stumped toes and you won't have to leave a light on.

Fabreeze to Go: works well as an air freshener and for fabrics in room.

Bring extra Zip lock bags with you of all sizes, you will need them  I buy Walmart's brand, best value in number of bags in box.

Always store items in day pack or bag in Ziplock bags, you will get wet in the parks, even the rides that give you a Dry area for items to store, (ie: Kali Rapids in AK) as you will find it will still get wet to some extent.

Bring towel or shammy with you to dry off seats that are wet after rain or on a water ride.

And did I mention Ziplock Bags?   Traveler's Best Friend. You can also store just about anything in them to help keep track of items in the room and at the parks.  They come in all sizes from jumbo to snack sizes.

I also use a small 1 cup size Rubbermaid container for holding loose change and other small items.

A laundry bag or collapsible Laundry basket is good for keeping dirty clothes in one place.

Disposable Rain Coat is a must, buy in bulk at dollar store or walmart or you can create your own disposable Rain coats using Garbage bags, cut holes in for head & arms then fold and store in snack size Ziplock bags.  Dispose of after rain. 

Travel Bags do help in conserving suitcase space.  I use one to pack my pillow, as I cannot use Hotel pillows due to allergies.  I have also used them to condense my clothing down when space was an issue.  Get the type that you squeeze the air out.

Power strip for power cords.  Most hotel rooms are seriously lacking in electrical outlets for all things with power cords.


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

I have not read through all the posts here so forgive me if this is a repeat.
Pack large rubber bands or metal binder clips. they come in handy to secure bags of snacks to keep them fresh.


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Make Copies
Make copies of EVERYTHING. the back of park tickets, flight confirmations, dining confirmations, resort confirmations, everything. Leave a copy with a friend or relative at home too so if something happens, you can just call up your pal and get the information.


Also make copies of the back of your credit cards that way if they get lost of stolen you have the phone numbers to call and report it.


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

SassyFrassy said:


> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=dropps



These are also sold at Walmart for $5.00 for twenty dropps.


----------



## englishrose47

I have camping towels that I bring each trip, they are small but do the trick to dry off seats or a quick dry off for kids .
,if needed !!


----------



## honeybee8200

Ooo that sham is a good idea! Takes up less room in the pack and with a quick ring, it's dry. Sure beats toting around a wet bath towel all day. 

Ya know what would be nice? It may exist but I have yet to find it. A value box of Zippy bags that has all sizes in it. I don't think I'll need 200 gallon size ones but if there was say 40 in a box with all other sizes, then I would definitely get that! Maybe they sale them at places like Sams Club or Costco or something. Anyone seen anything like that?


----------



## musclemouse

Collapsable bowls.  The only ones I found were in the plastic bowl/container sections.  I believe they are Rubbermaid.


----------



## Puget Peach

The smallest size works just fine to "clip" the curtains of your room closed, hold together loose paperwork (easier than dumping out an envelope), secure partial bags of snacks, clip your fast passes to your KTTW, and most importantly, fasten your poncho hood under your chin to keep in in place.  One of the most annoying traits of these ponchos is either having the hood blow off or being in the hood "tunnel" where you can't see to the side.  Oh yea, also can use for laundry hanging (if I remember correctly, there's one of those retractable clotheslines in the bath/shower).


----------



## NaplesRI

I saw this on another thread
www.minimus.biz
It has travel size everything- so if you want just a couple of something, you can buy it here. I saw detergents, food items incl salad dressings in indiv packets, kid's travel games, wipes, etc. I was quite excited.  
The other good part is you can get a UPS shipping quote just by putting in your city/state/zip, and if you spend $20 shipping is free.
I love the idea of buying and bringing just what I need.


----------



## mplsmom1

Earplugs - this is my #1 tip that hasn't been mentioned on this thread yet.  We never travel to any hotel without them.


----------



## mickimousemama

Thanks so much for all these fantastic ideas!!!  Makes planning my trip for next year sooo much easier


----------



## churchpilot

NaplesRI said:


> I saw this on another thread
> www.minimus.biz
> It has travel size everything- so if you want just a couple of something, you can buy it here. I saw detergents, food items incl salad dressings in indiv packets, kid's travel games, wipes, etc. I was quite excited.
> The other good part is you can get a UPS shipping quote just by putting in your city/state/zip, and if you spend $20 shipping is free.
> I love the idea of buying and bringing just what I need.



Awesome site---thanks!  It is hard to find the brand you REALLY like in travel size, so this site is wonderful.


----------



## Harters2WDW

Great advice! Thanks everyone!!


----------



## spoonfulofsugr

Hi everyone! This May, I will be traveling to WDW for my fourth visit. This is however my first visit with kids. My husband and I are surprising my DSis13 and DSis11 with their first trip to the World. Are there any tips you can give me? I have found a lot of info on trips with young kids but no so many with "tweens". Any advice is appreciated. Make sure to check out my pre-trippie (linked to in my sig) to learn more about the surprise trip. It may help you to give me tips we can really take advantage of. Thanks!


----------



## TinkabellSoph

Thanks for all of the advice and tips!!

I'm going to WDW for July 4th next year and can't wait!!

Please keep all tips coming, I'm eager to make sure I go fully prepared, I'm actually getting a little OCD about the trip!!

Thank you 

Sophie xx


----------



## TinkabellSoph

I've just got a quick question about laundry - I am staying at Pop next year and wondered if I would be able to do any laundry???

I know it's not ideal to be doing laundry on holiday, it's just in case we need to do any laundry!!!

How much would it cost to do the laundry as well?

Sophie xx


----------



## rubyrain

sorry if someone mentioned this already but i would pack a mini sewing kit.  splitting your pants and mooning mickey would be so uncool!   
thanks everyone for all the great tips!


----------



## Cibahwewah

Hi all--First time to DW with hubby and kids, 2 and 5.  I don't really want to pay Northwest $15 per bag per leg of the flight for checked bags, so I'm convinced I can get everything into 4 carry-ons for our upcoming January trip.  Idea being one pair each of comfy shoes, wear jeans for 2 days, fresh shirts and undies, and a fleece jacket for each in case of chilly weather, do laundry once while at Pop Century.  Am I deluding myself, or should I just take everything and the kitchen sink, and pay for the checked bags?


----------



## dls881

If you're going in the hot, hot season, pick up some cool ties from walmart ( in the camping section).  They are wonderful..You soak them before you leave in cold water and tie around your neck .  They really work great.


----------



## dls881

Cibahwewah said:


> Hi all--First time to DW with hubby and kids, 2 and 5.  I don't really want to pay Northwest $15 per bag per leg of the flight for checked bags, so I'm convinced I can get everything into 4 carry-ons for our upcoming January trip.  Idea being one pair each of comfy shoes, wear jeans for 2 days, fresh shirts and undies, and a fleece jacket for each in case of chilly weather, do laundry once while at Pop Century.  Am I deluding myself, or should I just take everything and the kitchen sink, and pay for the checked bags?



take advantage of your youngest's nap time and do the laundry


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

dls881, great tip, I've never heard of these before!


----------



## DisneyMom92

spoonfulofsugr said:


> Hi everyone! This May, I will be traveling to WDW for my fourth visit. This is however my first visit with kids. My husband and I are surprising my DSis13 and DSis11 with their first trip to the World. Are there any tips you can give me? I have found a lot of info on trips with young kids but no so many with "tweens". Any advice is appreciated. Make sure to check out my pre-trippie (linked to in my sig) to learn more about the surprise trip. It may help you to give me tips we can really take advantage of. Thanks!



I now have a DD16 and DS 13 so I know about travelling with tweens. Main thing with tweens, indulge their need for independence, if they have it. Let them roam sections of the park together but without adults. It may not be as bad since your are sister, rather than mom, but I know mine at that age were excited that I would let them ride the rides in each section without me, if I didn't want to ride. They thought it was way cool that they were "left alone." 

I realize the trip is a surprise, but once they know about it, even if it's on the way there or after you arrive, get them to buy into the plans. If they think something is their idea, they are way more likely to have a good time. Don't overplan, unless your tweens like that sort of thing. Mine like to be more spontaneous, but if it's a really busy time, at least one ADR a day is important.

Make sure they eat. I know that sounds obvious, but sometimes tweens can  be too busy to really eat. I know it's time to eat with mine because they get crabby and distracted. 

Park breaks are still a good idea if its hot or busy in the parks. Breaks don't mean a nap at this age, though. More likely, swimming, shopping or video game time, that type of thing.

Tweens sometimes can have a bad attitude. Try really hard not to take it personally. A change in scenery might help, or a break, or sometimes absolutely nothing changes the attitude.  

That's all I can think of right now. Good for you for providing your sisters with this opportunity.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Disneymom92, those sound like some great tips.  My kids are all under 7 so I unfortunately am clueless at this time!


----------



## Lady_Gracey999

Just went on my first grown-up trip to WDW September 2008.  Went when I was 4 in 89', but only to MK, and I don't remember most of it.

My tips:
1. Don't have dinner reservations every evening.  It ties you down and wears you out.  You have to drop everything and book it to get to your dinner on time, and it's just horrible.  Plus you miss all the evening stuff in the parks.
2. No matter how comfortable you think your shoes are, pack an even MORE comfy pair.  Sneakers and socks are a must.  Forget sock tan lines.  You'll be much happier.
3. Unless the weather is very cold, long pants are silly to wear.  You ARE going to get hot.  If you aren't a shorts person (I certainly am not.) try capris or board shorts.
4. Plan for a little downtime here and there.  You'll need it.
5. Related to #4: Don't try to do EVERYTHING in 4 days.  My mistake.  You'll crash and burn.
6. If you are buying stuff for others, do it ASAP.  Don't make the same mistake I did and wait until 11pm on the night you are leaving.  You will be cranky and pay too much.
7. Bring all kinds of medicine.  One of my friends had an upset stomach, and a headcold during the course of the trip.  We had to raid the gift shop for meds and came up with little, and what they had was pricey.
7. Enjoy the little moments!  Coming around the bend at MK was so special to me.  To see the castle at the end of the street brought tears, and I'm 24!  Don't miss the "little" things b/c you're so caught up in the "must ride this" mentality.

All for now!


----------



## Twitterpated Dad

Cibahwewah said:


> Hi all--First time to DW with hubby and kids, 2 and 5.  I don't really want to pay Northwest $15 per bag per leg of the flight for checked bags, so I'm convinced I can get everything into 4 carry-ons for our upcoming January trip.  Idea being one pair each of comfy shoes, wear jeans for 2 days, fresh shirts and undies, and a fleece jacket for each in case of chilly weather, do laundry once while at Pop Century.  Am I deluding myself, or should I just take everything and the kitchen sink, and pay for the checked bags?



You might want to check out these sites:

http://www.onebag.com/

http://www.travelite.org/

http://www.verber.com/mark/travel/packing.html


----------



## DisneyMom92

Lady_Gracey999 said:


> My tips:
> 1. Don't have dinner reservations every evening.  It ties you down and wears you out.  You have to drop everything and book it to get to your dinner on time, and it's just horrible.  Plus you miss all the evening stuff in the parks.



On the other hand...if there is a place you MUST eat, have ADRs there because there is no guarantee that you will get to eat there when you want. If it's a busy time and you really need to eat at a table service for dinner, ADRs are a must. Make a plan, know your preferences to early or later seating, then it's not so hard to know where you are going to be and when you want to eat. 

For example, if we are not doing EMH mornings, we go to the park that had EMH the morning before; it's usually less busy. That's where I would make a breakfast ressie if I want one. If I want to do an EMH evening, then I book there, if there's a dinner I want to do at that park. We pretty much can plan where we will be when because of the calendar whether we are staying onsite or off.

Consider whether you are morning people, who will be able to get up and out to the EMH morning before the park opens or whether you would rather sleep in a little and go to a different park (if you are onsite). Or if you are night people who are going to take advantage of the late night park (again if you are onsite). If you are off site you are always going to want to be at an off park than the EMH one. Write all of this down on a calendar or sheet of paper marked Morning, afternoon and night by day. That's your basic plan. After that, decide if you want table service at which parks. Then decide a general idea of what time you want to eat. Now, make your ressies and you are done. Simple enough.


----------



## Bagleybears

Thanks for the great tip on gardengrocer.com.  We were concerned how we were going to get water, snacks, etc while at the park since we are flying in and using the Magical Express.  This is just the answer for us.  Great advice!  I love this forum!


----------



## njmom47

I used WeGoShop.com last year and I was soooo glad I did!    

Saved time and money, that's for sure....

Another thing I've done is bring (inside the backpack) a small insulated lunch bag to keep a couple of chilled water bottles in (packed with small freezer packs that I kept in the ice bucket overnight, with everything put inside a large ziploc baggie).  Even if you refill them, the freezer packs and insulated bag help keep the water bottles somewhat cold.  The insulated lunch bag folds flat so it doesn't take up much room in the suitcase, or even filled with water bottles, still is space-efficient.


----------



## ofhs93

Twitterpated Dad said:


> You might want to check out these sites:
> 
> http://www.onebag.com/
> 
> http://www.travelite.org/
> 
> http://www.verber.com/mark/travel/packing.html



Thanks SOOO much for those links...we are in the same situation regarding paying for checked bags...it's crazy.


----------



## mylittletigger

Thank you so much for this thread.  I haven't been to Disney in almost 9 years and am going with an 18 month old in a few months.  So I feel as if I need to learn about Disney all over again!


----------



## Mickey's_Girls

Cool thread!


----------



## *Valdez*

One thing DH and I always do is:  After all that shopping you have a ton of those Mickey/Disney plastic bags, we put our clean clothes in the bags and designate one piece of luggage for clean clothes.  Then we use the remainder of our bags for dirty laundry and throw in a dryer sheet so the luggage doesn't smell musty from the humidity in WDW.  When we get home we know which clothes are clean by what luggage they are in and we reused those disney bags.


----------



## disneymomofmyca

This is more of a park tip rather than a packing/planning tip... don't be in such a hurry to rush out of the parks at closing. Walk slowly...take your time... enjoy an empty park! On our last trip we would be one of the last groups leaving the parks each night. There is nothing like strolling down Main St or Hollywood Blvd and having it all to yourself...talk about magic!


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Great tip!  Keep them coming!  We welcome any and ALL kinds of tips and hints!


----------



## BiancaBernard&Penny

Lady_Gracey999 said:


> 7. Bring all kinds of medicine.  One of my friends had an upset stomach, and a headcold during the course of the trip.  We had to raid the gift shop for meds and came up with little, and what they had was pricey.



Oh, yes!  I ended up on antibiotics the last time I was there.  Made the trip off site to the clinic and to a pharmacy for the script but never thought to get the acidophilus to with the antibiotic.  Ugghh the itch that followed


----------



## dls881

disneymomofmyca said:


> This is more of a park tip rather than a packing/planning tip... don't be in such a hurry to rush out of the parks at closing. Walk slowly...take your time... enjoy an empty park! On our last trip we would be one of the last groups leaving the parks each night. There is nothing like strolling down Main St or Hollywood Blvd and having it all to yourself...talk about magic!



We did this at Epoct countries.  Everyone else seemed to be rushing to the buses.  We took the time to walk the opposite way all around the countries.  By the time we got to the buses, the lines were gone.


----------



## borntoshop96

my number one tip is take baby-wipes even if you dont have a baby i dont know how many times i've wiped off a table with them or bench they also work to cool you down but better it's like taking a sponge-bath it cleans off the yuck.and they also help remove stains but usually i bring shout wipes because if their's dirt to be had any where in the parks my girl will find it


----------



## brekin67

Take your own straws to AK.  The paper ones suck.  Just be sure to put them in the trashcan so the animals do not get to them.


----------



## carrischramm

Store your stroller upside down (handles DOWN)(we had an umbrella).

It rained a bit while we were in there (not super pouring rain). We came out and EVERY stroller was soaked. But ours was nice and dry. The rain ran right down the stroller and the seat was nice and dry.

I would still put a poncho over it, but in a pinch, the upside down tip works wonders 

hope this helps!


----------



## disney newb

Don't forget to bring an empty tote bag! My manager was a DVC member and gave me a DVC tote bag and I also recieved a free Disney Honeymoon tote bag but didn't think I needed them. (I'm not a tote bag person) I'd seen a few people carrying the tote bag that was sold at our WL Mercantile shop and never thought I'd be buying one! Well in the end, we just didn't have enough room in our luggage PLUS we were able to put our fragile items in the tote bag (ornaments, mugs, et) and keep an eye on them onboard our flight.


----------



## disney newb

sorry, computer froze up messed up the post!


----------



## disney newb

sorry accidently posted twice


----------



## SoScary'09

*subscribes* 

I think I'm gonna be referencing this thread A LOT. This one won't be my first trip, however it will be my first stay at WDW as an adult. Back then I didn't have to worry about the planning. I just went and had fun. Ah, those were the days!


----------



## Michigan_Minnie

breezy1077 said:


> This thread is a great idea - would have saved me a ton of time on my first trip (I'm an ocd planner and spent days/months thinking about what I might need).
> 
> Tip: Pack a suitcase with snacks, breakfast items, and favorite foods.  If you're staying on-site food can be expensive (even with the snack options on the ddp).  Having convenient snacks handy can save a fortune and is just that - convenient.
> 
> Hope this helps someone.





This is a great idea.  You then have a suitcase for souvenirs!


----------



## Michigan_Minnie

musclemouse said:


> Collapsable bowls.  The only ones I found were in the plastic bowl/container sections.  I believe they are Rubbermaid.




Tupperware also makes Flat Out bowls.  These are great!


----------



## Michigan_Minnie

TinkabellSoph said:


> I've just got a quick question about laundry - I am staying at Pop next year and wondered if I would be able to do any laundry???
> 
> I know it's not ideal to be doing laundry on holiday, it's just in case we need to do any laundry!!!
> 
> How much would it cost to do the laundry as well?
> 
> Sophie xx




If I have any questions regarding anything Disney I google it.  Without fail I get a link to the Disboard and my questions are answered!  This saves searching every single topic!


----------



## Michigan_Minnie

Cibahwewah said:


> Hi all--First time to DW with hubby and kids, 2 and 5.  I don't really want to pay Northwest $15 per bag per leg of the flight for checked bags, so I'm convinced I can get everything into 4 carry-ons for our upcoming January trip.  Idea being one pair each of comfy shoes, wear jeans for 2 days, fresh shirts and undies, and a fleece jacket for each in case of chilly weather, do laundry once while at Pop Century.  Am I deluding myself, or should I just take everything and the kitchen sink, and pay for the checked bags?



We plan to ship a box to our hotel.  Even if shipping is $15, you are still ahead of the game!


----------



## Michigan_Minnie

Twitterpated Dad said:


> You might want to check out these sites:
> 
> http://www.onebag.com/
> 
> http://www.travelite.org/
> 
> http://www.verber.com/mark/travel/packing.html



Thanks!  Those sites are great!


----------



## mdwings

Coloring books.

Both my DD6 and DD4 are addicted to them.  What else can keep a normally precocious 4 yearl old in her seat and as quite as a Mouse for hours on end?

I have fun coloring along with them and I don't even notice that the time has flown by.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Travel tips!!! I am ALWAYS searching for ideas to keep the kiddos busy either on the plane or in the car (for 22 agonizing hours!)  Any more tips??


----------



## northcoast_momma

This is our first trip to Disney but NOT our first car trip.  We are firm believers in DVDs (our mini van is equipped with one).  Even as the driver, I find myself listening to the movie!!!  I can't tell you how many times we thought we'd make it through all 6 Star Wars movies only to find we ran out of time!!  It's a 20+ hour drive from us (Cleveland) to the Tampa area where Grandma and Grandpa live so we're experts.  

My kids are getting older so admittedly this is getting easier   .  I do however remember travelling with a 15 month old who wanted constant food and entertainment (omg).  Not fun!!!  

My kids also love to watch the temperature change (we usually travel at Christmas time so winter to FLA weather is drastically different).  I know - cheap thrills!!  They also understand maps so they get it each time we leave another state (teaches them geography too).  Plus - miles - my daughter is in 3rd grade so she gets time and mileage.  

Bottom line - you'll have the "Are we there yets?" regardless = so whatever works with helping your kids understand time or distance really has helped us!!  Good luck!

We are actually taking a detour this time to spend 6 days at Disney b/f 8 days at Grandma's on the beach (my vacation after my vacation!!!!!)


----------



## disneypolybride2008

we bring a ziplock bag and keep it for when we are on water rides like Kali River Rapids so we can put our videocamera and regular camera in it so we wont have to be worrying if water gets in the middle part where everyone puts their stuff, and some water does get in, so this really keeps the attention on the ride and not worrying.


----------



## Twitterpated Dad

northcoast_momma said:


> This is our first trip to Disney but NOT our first car trip.  We are firm believers in DVDs (our mini van is equipped with one).  Even as the driver, I find myself listening to the movie!!!  I can't tell you how many times we thought we'd make it through all 6 Star Wars movies only to find we ran out of time!!  It's a 20+ hour drive from us (Cleveland) to the Tampa area where Grandma and Grandpa live so we're experts.



We've got a DVD in the car too.  We loved it for the first year.  Now we listen to books on CD.  Harry Potter is our favorite.  You can't beat Jim Dale.


----------



## footballmouse

Food, food, food for the park.  Definately pack ziplock sandwhich size bags w/snacks for each child.  Also freeze water bottles to take in the park.


----------



## twiter

This is a great idea.


----------



## girlsx2

This is a great thread!!  I love reading all of the tips.  Even someone who has been many, many times can find a great tip on this thread!!


----------



## hollydolly08

Thanks for all the tips! We will be going for our first time in Feb. 09!


----------



## dizzyprincess

PrincessTigerLily said:


> We found it easiest to take gallon ziplock bags and place an entire outfit in each (underwear, socks, clothes, hair accessories, etc.).  I looked a little OCD, but it saved an immeasurable amount of time and frustration.  Each morning I just pulled out a baggie, and we were ready and set to go.


We packed this way for a cruise last year and it worked great.. we just put the dirties back in the bags at night and kept our PJ's under our pilows... room stayed neat and tidy and it was so fast in the AM...


----------



## ColoradoLime

Here's a tip I plan on following for our upcoming trip.

Our suitcases are the kind that store inside each other.  So we will be packing our clothes in the medium sized one and then packing it in the larger sized one.  Then we'll have a whole extra suitcase to bring home souveniers and dirty laundry (doesn't it always seem to take up MORE space than clean clothes?).

Plus we're booking on an airline that does NOT charge for checked baggage so that won't be an issue.


----------



## Eli's 1st trip

I love this thread...I need to start a list of all the tips...still have a long time to go...so keep'em coming


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

There are lots of posts here and I haven't had time to read them all, so forgive me if it's been mentioned before.

1.  If you plan on doing some laundry while you're there, pack some laundry soap and fabric softener sheets from home.  For a family of 4, we did approx 4 washer and 4 dryer cycles during our 10 day visit.  The soap and fabric softener sheets aren't cheap.

2.  Extra pair of shoes/sneakers to alternate each day so your feet don't get sore.  Moleskin as previously mentioned is a must in case of blisters - along with scissors to cut it.

3. Have your purchases shipped to your resort so you don't have to lug them around the park all day.

4. Rent a locker for your larger items.  That way you can carry a smaller bag through the park.  Pack your umbrella, poncho, extra water, etc in the locker.

5. Water tastes terrible in Florida (my opinion).  We purchased BRITA water bottles with built-in filters and this saved us lots of $$ on water.

6. We packed breakfast items, granola bars, juice boxes from home and ate breakfast in our room each morning.  We brought a collapsable cooler from home, packed it full of ice each night and put our juice and milk in the cooler and placed it in the tub.  We bought milk from the food court and it was very reasonably priced.

7. Microwave popcorn (pack it from home) is a great snack in the evenings and the food courts have micowaves you can use 


8.  Plan your MUST SEE attractions before entering the park.  FOR EXAMPLE:  Last trip, my daughter and I ran to SOARIN on rope drop and got on right away.  My wife took our 2 passes and went to MISSION SPACE for fastpasses and then used her and my son's pass for fastpasses to TEST TRACK.  Neither my wife or son wanted to go on these rides anyways.  When my daughter and I exited SOARIN, we were able to get on TEST TRACK and MISSION SPACE within 1.5 hours.  That was 3 top rides within a 2 hour wait - not too bad !

9.  Try to plan a morning or afternoon away from the parks.  After 3-4 days of commando park visits the family gets worn out and cranky.

10.  HAVE FUN.


----------



## seadd67

DisneyRookie2007 said:


> There are lots of posts here and I haven't had time to read them all, so forgive me if it's been mentioned before.
> 
> 1.  If you plan on doing some laundry while you're there, pack some laundry soap and fabric softener sheets from home.  For a family of 4, we did approx 4 washer and 4 dryer cycles during our 10 day visit.  The soap and fabric softener sheets aren't cheap.
> 
> 2.  Extra pair of shoes/sneakers to alternate each day so your feet don't get sore.  Moleskin as previously mentioned is a must in case of blisters - along with scissors to cut it.
> 
> 3. Have your purchases shipped to your resort so you don't have to lug them around the park all day.
> 
> 4. Rent a locker for your larger items.  That way you can carry a smaller bag through the park.  Pack your umbrella, poncho, extra water, etc in the locker.
> 
> 5. Water tastes terrible in Florida (my opinion).  We purchased BRITA water bottles with built-in filters and this saved us lots of $$ on water.
> 
> 6. We packed breakfast items, granola bars, juice boxes from home and ate breakfast in our room each morning.  We brought a collapsable cooler from home, packed it full of ice each night and put our juice and milk in the cooler and placed it in the tub.  We bought milk from the food court and it was very reasonably priced.
> 
> 7. Microwave popcorn (pack it from home) is a great snack in the evenings and the food courts have micowaves you can use
> 
> 
> 8.  Plan your MUST SEE attractions before entering the park.  FOR EXAMPLE:  Last trip, my daughter and I ran to SOARIN on rope drop and got on right away.  My wife took our 2 passes and went to MISSION SPACE for fastpasses and then used her and my son's pass for fastpasses to TEST TRACK.  Neither my wife or son wanted to go on these rides anyways.  When my daughter and I exited SOARIN, we were able to get on TEST TRACK and MISSION SPACE within 1.5 hours.  That was 3 top rides within a 2 hour wait - not too bad !
> 
> 9.  Try to plan a morning or afternoon away from the parks.  After 3-4 days of commando park visits the family gets worn out and cranky.
> 
> 10.  HAVE FUN.



The Tip on hiting the ride right at rope drop ,you can take away the most popalr rides,and then the rest of time can be spent on the others. The lockers are another great Idea,we rent one every day some times two depending If we have one or two Backpacks,and we park hop so we just take our reciept and get the locker for free at the next park.


----------



## Bauta

this thread is so helpful!  now hopefully with this i won't forget things, haha!


----------



## pixie-princess

Hi. im new to the disboards! i've been to wdw 5 times. im getting married in may and we will be having our honeymoon at wdw  Im so excited!! but hes never been  soo any ideas for first time guys?? 
 also my DM..as crazy as she is..is disboards CRAZY..lol 
she said the ziplock bags worked great! im a little nerves planing a wedding and a wdw trip at the ame time. any ideas would be great.


----------



## seadd67

Bauta said:


> this thread is so helpful!  now hopefully with this i won't forget things, haha!



Now we need to start a borad on "how to not forget borad"


----------



## emy82196

Thank you! These tips are all great. We will be taking our first trip to Disney World with four kids and you have all really helped me out.


----------



## Cinderellabride

subscribing even though I've been many many times. Good advice. I'll post mine after I have a chance to read the whole thing so I don't repeat.


----------



## anetnmike

excellent info! I've been to WDW many many times and am going back in 35 days but can always use great tips! thanx!


----------



## mickeyluv'r

This is edited from a post to another thread on a touring schedule with a five year old...

1.  Before a family goes to WDW, it's hard to understand the idea of letting WDW happen to you rather than trying to make it happen _for_ you.  Don't try to schedule the magic.  That's a mistake I often see here on the DIS.  Allow your child (and your own inner child) time to discover the things he wants to see. Keep your plan soft, except for a few ADR's.

2.  Also, there are gift shops everywhere and WDW is the super-expert-master of marketing.  Please don't expect your five year old to be able to outsmart a legion of adults with masters degrees in marketing and gift shop design.  Please allow you child to get a few stuffed animals alsong the way, if they are asking for something.  I'm not saying to break the bank, but all too often I hear parents telling very young children to wait before they buy.  You know your kids best, and some do need guidance to avoid wanting everything they see....but for many kids early gratification will lead to satisfaction.  They often don't understand the idea of 'coming back later' for an item. Often a small item in each place, or one itme early in the day, is a better strategy then one big item at the end of the day.



3. Don't be afraid to stop and smell the roses.  the best of WDw is hiddenin the tiny details - not the headliners.  If you miss a ride or show because your child is having fun in the water fountain, or waits in line to see a character - so what?   I Give him a park map and let him pick the next attraction some of the time.

4.  When we are giving advice on the DIS, we have no idea how physically fit you are.  Some folks can make good progress across the park, others will find the walking difficult. Anyone can get ill or have an injury. Once went with MIL who is a very active runner...she had hip pain and had to go very slowly the whole time. Who could have predicted it?  WDW is a lot of excercise.  It makes snese to get in shape before you go to get the most out of it. Go for 30 minute walks every day for several weeks before you go.  I've been with marathon runners who were wiped out by WDW (?maybe in part because they were used to running over walking/standing on concrete??)


5.  Contrary to popular myth, you don't HAVE to ride the safari ride first thing in am to get a good show.  True, animals are eating then, but some of my best safaris were late in the day.  You do have to hit it before it closes forthe day, so look for hte sign when you enter the park or get over the ride which tells you what time it wil be closing for the day.

6.  (_Always_ bring at least two pairs of walking shoes to WDW! You never know about tropical rain, and your shoes could get soaked!) It's even better if you have room to bring a third pair - see below.

7. In regards to Kali River Rapids and other water trides. You might get soaked.  It is no fun walking around dripping wet. Do NOT wear sneakers on Kali.  If you will have a stroller, then it's a good idea to bring bottled water and a spare set of shoes - like water proof flip flops or Crocs just for Kali. ( I don't suggest either for all day walking. These kinds of shoes are also good for the pool, if you have room in luggage for this third pair of shoes.) They will not let you ride Kali barefoot.  At LEAST, remove your socks (and any extra clothing, cameras) before Kali. If your sneakers do get soaked, it will take three or more days to dry them in Florida humidity.  If it is cold, we may opt to skip Kali. I'm not THAT worried about getting wet, but it just isn't worhtthe aggravation.  Also avoid demin or white t-shirts on Kali.   

Having said all that, part of the fun of riding Kali _*IS *_getting wet. Try not to be a water whimp. No matter how popular plastic ponchos are at WDW, they still look goofy.   not  !  


7.  Unless you are going on ITtbaB, you can't really get up close to ToL.  You can look at it froma distance, but not up close.  Don't fret though, there are plenty of mini-attractions at AK to use up time.  Characters, animals, people watching, bongo drums, Devine, etc. Your active five year old will love the bongo drums in Africa! Don't forget to take time for pictures, too.  

8. As far as getting a fp and predicting (now) the time window it will be valid, that's nearly impossible to predict. The timing can vary widely based on crowd levels that day and how many decide to get fp's for that attraction. 



9. As I said, my best advice is to NOT make a set schedule. It's fine that you want to get some ideas in your head about your strategy, just don't get stuck on anything in particular.  You never know, for example, if a ride will be down on a given day. It has happened to EE before that it goes down for an hour or so. Kali won't operate during thunder, for example. 

10.  Tell yourself, there's always next time. Except for those folks who really know they can't afford a next time, or those who live really far away....if you are having fun, start thinking about a 'next time' while you are there.  WDW is really best experienced over several (many) visits! once you allow there will be a next time, it's much easier to relax and not stress about missing something.


----------



## mickeyluv'r

I just read about almond milk.  Many places also sell Parmalat ultrapasturized milk in individual serving boxes and quart (liter?) size boxes. (Some times it's hard to find though) It doen't need a fridge until it's been opened. It's an option when traveling.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

mickeyluv'r, great sage advice!  We have brought almond milk a couple of times, and it has worked great.  The vanilla flavor blends nicely with any cereal.  Once open, we kept it packed in ice in the ice bucket to keep it cold.


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

mickeyluv'r, great sage advice!  We have brought almond milk a couple of times, and it has worked great.  The vanilla flavor blends nicely with any cereal.  Once open, we kept it packed in ice in the ice bucket to keep it cold.


----------



## hidmickey:myantidrug

I read somewhere about watching Wishes from the roof of the Contemporary - can anyone confirm or deny this possibility?  I thought I knew a great deal but I had no idea any guest could get up to the roof.  At any rate, possible or not, my tip is to watch the fireworks every night, regardless of whether you're in the parks or not.  The beaches of GF and Poly are favorites of my family.


----------



## daneese

Wow- so much great info- TY. I am just trying to take it all in without getting overwhelmed.


----------



## BiancaBernard&Penny

mickeyluv'r said:


> I just read about almond milk.  Many places also sell Parmalat ultrapasturized milk in individual serving boxes and quart (liter?) size boxes. (Some times it's hard to find though) It doen't need a fridge until it's been opened. It's an option when traveling.



I was just thinking about the milk... We took Horizon Organic milk boxes and another brand camping with us... it was great.  They sell them in health food stores and the natural section of the grocery store.  Plain and chocolate.  At the health food store, I found strawberry yogurt smoothies in juice boxes, too.  Great for the picky toddler.


----------



## Harvestmooner

hidmickey:myantidrug said:


> I read somewhere about watching Wishes from the roof of the Contemporary - can anyone confirm or deny this possibility?  I thought I knew a great deal but I had no idea any guest could get up to the roof.  At any rate, possible or not, my tip is to watch the fireworks every night, regardless of whether you're in the parks or not.  The beaches of GF and Poly are favorites of my family.



I have only heard of being able to do this if you are at the restaurant on the roof-California Grill?


----------



## mickeyfan0805

Harvestmooner said:


> I have only heard of being able to do this if you are at the restaurant on the roof-California Grill?



There's also a lot of talk about this as an option at a special lounge at the top of the Bay Lake Towers (which is on the Contemporary Campus).  Perhaps this is what is being thought of.  I've not heard of such a thing at the contemporary itself - but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist.


----------



## hematite153

There's a patio of some sort on the 4th floor of the Contemporary that anyone can go out on to watch Wishes.


----------



## TheWog

hidmickey:myantidrug said:


> I read somewhere about watching Wishes from the roof of the Contemporary - can anyone confirm or deny this possibility?  I thought I knew a great deal but I had no idea any guest could get up to the roof.  At any rate, possible or not, my tip is to watch the fireworks every night, regardless of whether you're in the parks or not.  The beaches of GF and Poly are favorites of my family.



We watched fireworks from the roof of the Contemporary Resort, but we were also having dinner at the California Grille.  We went outside on the rooftop to watch. T hey had the music as well.


----------



## hidmickey:myantidrug

Thanks so much, everyone, for your responses!


----------



## jm106

I am subscribing, but wanted to add travel tips for babies/toddlers in diapers.

In a gallon sized ziplock, I pack diapers, small pack (or ziplock) of wipes, packet of diaper cream or aquaphor sample, small container corn starch, disposable changing table cover and hand sanitizer. When diaper change time, its a grab and go item from bag/back pack and no forgetting something or lost in bottom of bag. Put extra diapers in back pack and refill zip lock as needed.
Oh and you can also put sunblock for baby in there too and when you change its a good time to reapply to little ones too(apply all over since many light weight clothes allow sun thru.)

Sunglasses for even smaller kids, my DS is sensitive and when he is sleepy in the stroller he hates sun in his eyes.

Get cheaper disney logo-ed things home and give to kids when in disney, then save money for a souvenir thats really worth it. Kids love Tshirts and towels just because they see them in disney but if they say disney/cars/princesses ... they will be thrilled and not think about where you get them from(walmart, target or even disney store home). Disney store Tshirt is on sale about $5, rather then $15-20 in parks


----------



## Bethann23

This is a Great thread .... I read most of it ..... but I do not think I saw this on here..... 

I am very fair skinned, and I burn very easily, even when using sunscreen. About a month before we leave, I make a few appointments and go to the local tanning bed. I get a good base tan, nothing dark, just some color. This helps so much. I always used to burn when I went to Florida, NOT ANYMORE.....


----------



## countrylady_j

I would love to come back to MI with a nice tan in February....make everyone at work jealous...LOL


----------



## seadd67

Bethann23 said:


> This is a Great thread .... I read most of it ..... but I do not think I saw this on here.....
> 
> I am very fair skinned, and I burn very easily, even when using sunscreen. About a month before we leave, I make a few appointments and go to the local tanning bed. I get a good base tan, nothing dark, just some color. This helps so much. I always used to burn when I went to Florida, NOT ANYMORE.....



Ok,Ok!!, wait a minute I read on another thread that was a Disney Freebie!


----------



## theinquis

Bethann you are lucky then


----------



## iteach7th

All are great ideas, just finished reading all 20 pages and carrying all the tips I didn't have over to my "WDW master tip sheet" that has been wonderful in planning our trips and shared with everyone we know planning WDW trips.  

*One very major tip that no one has mentioned* - Everyone protects their credit cards and tickets from lost/theft but what about our most valued possession?  
Before leaving the room, take pictures of all your children (might want to include adults as well) in the clothes they are wearing that day with your digital camera and/or cell phone.  If for any reason you become separated from your children, you have an updated picture with an accurate clothes description if you should ever need it.  Hopefully you will be deleting the pictures that night to replace the next morning.  If for some reason you were to ever become separated from a child, the panic attack you would have would probably prevent you from giving an accurate description to a CM or security.


----------



## seadd67

Iteach: Great point about your most vasuble possions. Since I frist brought my DS to Dl back when he was 8(now 15) we got a state Idea,and still has It (up to date of course),we also bought him a cell phone along with all contac Info with him. You can not take enough percatutions


----------



## PrincessTigerLily

Another easy idea:  For young children (or any age I guess) make a necklace using alphabet and number beads for important info, for example your cell phone number you will carry in the parks in case you are separated.  Instruct child to show it to a CM who can contact you.

I've also seen mention on multiple different threads about these ID tags that attach to your child's shoelaces.


----------



## mecllap

pixie-princess said:


> Hi. im new to the disboards! i've been to wdw 5 times. im getting married in may and we will be having our honeymoon at wdw  Im so excited!! but hes never been  soo any ideas for first time guys??
> also my DM..as crazy as she is..is disboards CRAZY..lol
> .




So DM should be able to give you lots of advice for a first-timer.  It depends on what kind of guy he is what will appeal to him.  Hopefully he's fun-loving and outgoing and you can get a set of bride and groom mickey hats and get lots of really cute photos from the photopass peole.  (If he's reluctant, remind him that you're never going to see the people again who see you at the Park -- and your relatives will love the photos).  

If he hasn't ever ridden a Segway, there's a choice of two different rides now.  They're kind of spendy, but really fun.  I did the one in Epcot and it was really neat being in World Showcase before it opened.  I'm reluctant to recommend the young adult "drinking your way around the world" because it's so expensive (but I've always wanted to that one myself!) and not compatible with wandering around with my DGS.  The Keys to the Kingdom might be interesting to him, if he likes to know how things work (it didn't spoil the magic for me at all).

Check in at Guest Relations about the "What Will You Celebrate" thing they're doing this year.  I think you'll at least get a honeymooner's button which will add fun to your visit. 

My usual advice is just relax and enjoy it -- you can't do everything and see it all in one trip (so have a basic plan, be flexible, and prioritize).  And read everything you can on disboards!

And Congratulations -- have a wonderful time!


----------



## kamikazecat

Thanks for all the tips. I am very excited about our first trip as a family. I went for Magic Music Days when I was in HS about 16 years ago but this is our first family trip. Please keep all the tips coming.


----------



## rsjj

subscribing...


----------



## Kellyroberts

Thanks for the tip, m waiting for your next useful tip


----------



## denyell76

So, I am wanting to ship some of our "comfort items" from home to help my children sleep...is there a way to ship your things home from the resorts?


----------



## 3_disprincesses

Yes you can ship from the front desk of your resort.  Always a good idea if you buy too many souveniers!


----------



## Lady_Gracey999

I am compiling a list of all the tips on this board.  If someone has already done this please let me know to save time.  Thanks!


----------



## anewmac

Not sure if its been mentioned, but we are brining a Camelbak. Its like a backpack that holds liquid. We will fill it with ice and water and we can suck on it all day. Thus saving on buying drinks or using snack credits for sodas


----------



## KKB

I do not like to carry ANYTHING in the parks...DH & DS13 wore cargo shorts and we slipped the camera & ponchos in their pockets. I only put my card in my pocket. We sunscreened up before we left, and threw some sunscreen wipes in his pockets, too for a reapply later.

We sat down before the trip after viewing the DVD and our Passporter. We then had everyone list their top 3 "must dos" at each park. Using Passporter & Unofficial guide's plans, we created a plan for each park, being sure to include everyone's desires. FANTASTIC. We barely waited in line (20 min. was long).
The day at AK we veered from our plan based on advice from a friend we ran into...and it messed up our whole day! We felt like we couldn't get it all in!

We were there a week, and could not even begin to get everything in! We are so excited for the next trip to get in much of what we missed! (luckily we skipped alot of shows, and my dad is going along this time--shows will be just up his alley)


----------



## denyell76

3_disprincesses said:


> Yes you can ship from the front desk of your resort.  Always a good idea if you buy too many souveniers!



Thanksso much for your info!


----------



## redrosesix

My resort tips for first timers:
The very first time you go to the food court, buy a refillable mug.  You can save a lot of money, even just by grabbing a coffee to go on your way to the park.
Try to visit the food courts and restaurants of other resorts (easy if you're staying at the All Star Resorts, which are within walking distance of each other) Each one has different offerings. They are also less crowded than park food courts, so eat at one if you're between parks rather than trying to catch a meal at a crowded park.
Get a card holder for your Key to the World (KTTW) card. Use your KTTW card for everything.
Familiarize yourself with what is available at the resort gift shop - you will feel silly if you go outside "the world" just to get something that was in the gift shop all along.
Spend time at your resort, especially if you have kids.  My daughter says that being at a Disney Resort is like being in Disney World all the time.  All of the resorts have childrens' activities. Just hanging out the hotel would be a great vacation for most kids.
As soon as you check in, walk your family around to the places you need to find, using your resort map. The Disney Resorts are HUGE compared to most hotels.

My park tips:
As soon as you get to a park, rent a locker. Unload whatever you can do without for a few hours. Don't plan to go back to your car for things -- it takes too long.  This isn't really even an option at the Magic Kingdom.  Keep your receipt for your locker rental (I keep it with my KTTW card) so you can get your deposit back and so that you can get a free locker rental at another park if you park hop.
Make a note of where your car is parked. I actually write it on a piece of paper that I keep with my KTTW card. Remember, the parking lots are so big that they have trams to take guests from their parking space to the front gate.
Park hop if the park you are in is so crowded you are no longer having fun. Epcot can have huge crowds but not feel crowded. The others can feel so crowded that you can't move. We have left Magic Kingdom to go to Epcot for a few hours and returned to find most of the crowds gone.
Afternoon naps are important, not just for rest but because parks are often most crowded in the afternoons. 
Change your shoes throughout the day to avoid getting blisters. If you do get one, take care of it right away.
If you're travelling with kids, don't do Disney as if you're never going back again and absolutely must see everything. Let them go on Space Ranger Spin 5 times in a row if they want to. I have yet to go on Pirates with my daughter - we're just saving it for next time.
If you must buy souvenirs, try to get something that will last for them eg. a sweatshirt that will fit for a few years, not a few months. You don't have to buy everything on your first trip. We decided to buy Disney shirts on our first trip and mouse ears on our 2nd trip, and just brought them back with us.

My number one Disney tip? If you have a little girl, let her wear a princess dress everywhere that she wants to in Disney World (you might want to have a shorts and shirt under, but still, let her wear it) Where else can a little girl be called "princess" every day?


----------



## DWFan4Life

I'm new to this thread, I'm glad I found it. Thanks for all the tips and ideas everyone.   Looking forward for some tips.  

Have a nice day to all of you.


----------



## familygirlsc

subscribe!


----------



## NateNLogansDad

Bump for the May/June/July crowd


----------



## Lori1960

For the parent whos 14 yr son wants towear only jeans.Try and see if you can buy jeans that have a zipper on the knee that he can tak the zipper off and have shorts.I would also pack 2 pairs of shorts just in case he changes his mind and realizes he is to hot


----------



## da big r

This is vacation with the family soooo....  I am a big macho dude myself, but get a fanny pack or waist pack for every family member over 7 yoa!!!

Seriously guys, it is a big help.  You can carry tix, maps, SNACKS, hand cleaner, band aids, poncho, and other assorted stuff and don't have to lug a backpack or shoulder bag.

I resisted when DW suggested it, but I was soooo glad I carried it.  AND you can wear a long t-shirt o cover it up so no photos of it make it back to your work at home!!!


----------



## Millie12591

da big r said:


> This is vacation with the family soooo....  I am a big macho dude myself, but get a fanny pack or waist pack for every family member over 7 yoa!!!
> 
> Seriously guys, it is a big help.  You can carry tix, maps, SNACKS, hand cleaner, band aids, poncho, and other assorted stuff and don't have to lug a backpack or shoulder bag.
> 
> I resisted when DW suggested it, but I was soooo glad I carried it.  AND you can wear a long t-shirt o cover it up so no photos of it make it back to your work at home!!!



This man couldn't be more right, buuuuut. If your one of those people who just can't do the fanny pack (which I totally understand) for what ever reason, (for me I'm pooh sized, I don't need anything else around the middle) there's also some great messenger bags (crocs has a good one, at least one my DS16 really likes) and slings back packs that aren't to huge or girly. If your wife ends up getting a messenger (the baggallini, don-overland, and travelmates seem to be very popular) then you might want to ask them to at least get one in a gender neutral color so when you have to carry it for a while you won't feel silly. Just my .02 worth. 
I've read a lot of the "What Bag Would You Carry Into The Parks" Thread and have posted there many times to know I should share this bit of info. with you dudes.


----------



## mecllap

I'm going to try to go without any kind of bag that has to be checked by security (esp. on rope drop days -- DHS for SWW, and MK).  Wearing cargo shorts for poncho and putting small versions of other things in pockets, hanging umbrella from a belt.  I'm going to take a "string" backpack that when empty folds up small enough to go in a pocket, so if I accumulate stuff I can use that.  Thank goodness for small high MP digital cameras that fit in a pocket.  Trying out the QSDP to resist hauling along snacks (and even lunch -- have been known to do that in the past).  I like using a waist pack and have one that will fit in a pocket when it's empty, if I have room I may do that and then switch to it after getting through the gate.


----------



## niclmac

I have a 3 year old, so I use a stroller in the parks. I like to pack my stuff in those XL Ziploc bags.. the ones that you use for storage, with the handles on them. When I get to security, I just pull that out. They don't ever have to open the bag and search through it, cause they can see it all through the clear bag. It saves a few precious minutes and the security guards LOVE it too. A few have even thanked me!


----------



## BiancaBernard&Penny

niclmac said:


> I have a 3 year old, so I use a stroller in the parks. I like to pack my stuff in those XL Ziploc bags.. the ones that you use for storage, with the handles on them. When I get to security, I just pull that out. They don't ever have to open the bag and search through it, cause they can see it all through the clear bag. It saves a few precious minutes and the security guards LOVE it too. A few have even thanked me!



Good to hear that it helps in security.  I bought a clear tote bag for this purpose then bought Penny a pair of those plastic roller skates that came in a great satchel like clear vinyl bag with a shoulder strap.  I'll be using one of those bags for parks hoping to get through the security lines faster.


----------



## Grants Mom

Maves Wife said:


> my DH and I dont have kids. Lat year he bought me a huge mickey balloon on our last day -  I didnt fancy my chances of fitting it up my jumper to try and smuggle it on to the plane   SO as  we were leaving the park we decided to give the balloon to the first child we seen that didnt already have one and wasnt acting like a brat (!!!!!)  We chose a little girl who was sitting with what appeared to be her mum & gran,  the look on their faces when we walked up and gave them the balloon was fantastic - and it was a great way for us to share a bit of disney magic.  both of us got pleasure out of the balloon and poor mickey didnt get abandoned in our hotel room & pinned by a maid on the day we left



thank you for sharing this - i really like this story and people now a days do not think of others! we have a child but I might have to do this and have my son give his away........teach his a good lesson!


----------



## poohbear95

Great ideas!!!!


----------



## Lost in Wonderland

Thanks for all the helpful tips!!


----------



## jennyleettu

I'm in the process of planning our first trip and have just read through 21 pages of tips and loved every minute of it!!!  Thank you so much for all the trip tips!  I have a list of things to pick up before leaving for our trip in a few short months!!!


----------



## Kris74

Thanks to everyone posting their tips!!!  We're going in November for our first family vacation and these will all help a lot!


----------



## HeatherC

Go left.  Really. Everyone tends to follow people to the right.  You will notice this as you go to go through the gates.  Lines seem to be shorter on the left side.  

Also...if you are entering AK and there is a long line you can walk through the Rainforest Cafe and enter the gates that way.   A lot of people don't seem to know about this entrance.


----------



## ZoZo

*Ziploc bags in varying sizes. * They weigh almost nothing and when empty, don't take up room in your suitcase.  So many uses for them: keeping stuff organized in your backpack/suitcase, keeping things dry . . . but the most unusual way we used them was the last time we stayed at POR.  Our room had those little tiny sugar ants (common in Florida, I used to live there!), and we had to ziploc our food to keep them out.  

*Clothespins. * You can use them to close your curtains when there's a gap, hold snack bags shut, hang up a wet swimsuit on a hanger, etc.  Lots of uses.


----------



## roberta

Thanks for all the great info. Keep it coming!


----------

